# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  الافلاس والصلح الواقي منه فى القانون المصرى

## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الأول:شهر الإفلاس*

مادة 550 : 1- يعد في حالة افلاس كل تاجر ملزم بموجب احكام هذا القانون بامساك دفاتر تجارية اذا وقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية اثر اضطرابات اعماله المالية . 2- ولا يترتب على التوقف عن الدفع اثر قبل صدور حكم شهر الافلاس , ما لم ينص على غير ذلك . مادة 551  1- يجوز شهر الافلاس التاجر بعد وفاته او اعتزاله التجارة اذا توفى او اعتزل التجارة وهو في حالة توقف عن الدفع . ويجب تقديم طلب شهر الافلاس خلال السنة لوفاة او اعتزال التجار , ولا يسرى هذا الميعاد في حالة اعتزال التجارة . الا من تاريخ شطب اسم التاجر من السجل التجارى . 2- يجوز لورثة التاجر طلب شهر افلاسة بعد وفاته مراعاة الميعاد المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة . فاذا اعترض بعض الورثة على شهر الافلاس وجب ان تسمع المحكمة اقوالهم ثم تفضل في الطلب وفقا لمصلحة ذوى الشان . 3- تعلن صحيفة دعوى شهر الافلاس في حالة وفاة التاجر الى الورثة جملة في اخر موطن للمتوفى . مادة 522  يشهر افلاي التاجر بناء على طلبه او طلب احد الدائنن او النيابة العامة . ويجوز للمحكمة ان تقضى بشهر الافلاس من تلقاء ذاتها . مادة 553  1- يجب على التاجر ان يطلب شهر افلاسه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ توقفه عن الدفع ويكون الطلب بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة تذكر فيه اسباب التوقف عن الدفع وترفق بها الوثائق الاتية : أ – الدفاتر التجارية الرئيسية . ب – صوره من اخر ميزانيه وحساب الارباح والخسائر . جـ – بيان اجمالى بالمصروفات الشخصية عن السنتين السابقتن على تقديم طلب شهر الافلاس او مدة اشتغاله بالتجارة اذا كانت اقل من ذلك . د – بيان تفصيلى بما يملكه من عقارات ومنقولات وقيمتها التقريبية في تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع , وكذلك المبالغ النقدية المودعة باسمة لدى البنوك سواء في مصر او في خارجها . هـ – بيان باسماء الدائنين والمدينين وعناويهم ومقدار حقوقهم او ديونهم والتامينات الضامنه لها . و – بيان بالاحتجاجات التى حررت ضد التاجر خلال السنتين السابقتين على تقديم طلب شهر الافلاس . 2- يجب ان تكون الوثائق المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة مؤرخة وموقعة من التاجر . واذا تعذر تقديم بعض هذه الوثائق او استيفاء بياناتهم وجب عليه ايضاح اسباب ذلك . مادة 554  1- لكل دائن بدين تجارى خال من النزاع حال الاداء ان يطلب الحكم بشهر افلاسة مدينة التاجر . ويكون للدائن بدين مدنى حال هذا الحق اذا اثبت ان التاجر قد توقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية الحالة فضلا عن دينه المدنى . 2- ويكون للكدائن بدين اجل الحق في طلب شهر الافلاس اذا لم ين لمدينه التاجر موطن معروف في مصر ا اجرى تصرفات ضارة بادئنيه بشرط ان يقدم الدائن ما يثبت ان المدين توقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية الحالة . 3- ويطلب الدائن شهر افلاسه مدنيه بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة علي سبيل الامانة لحساب مصروفات نشر الحكم الصادر بشهر الافلاس , يطلب فيها اتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية اللازمة ويبين فيها الظروف التى يستدل منها عاى توقف المدين عن دفع ديونه , ويحدد قلم كتاب المحكمة اقرب جلسة لنظر الدعوى ويعلن بها المدين . مادة 555  لا يجوز شهر افلاس التاجر بسبب توقفه عن دفع ما يستحق عليه من غرامات جنائيه او ضرائب او رسوم او تامينات اجتماعية . مادة 556  1- اذا طلبت النيابة العامة شهر افلاس التاجر او اذا رات المحكمة شهر افلاسه من تلقاء ذاتها وجب على قلم الكتاب ان يعلنه بيوم الجلسة . 2- في حالة وفاة التاجر او اعتزاله التجارة لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تخطر في شهر الافلاس من تلقاء ذاتها او بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بعد انقضاء الميعاد المشار اليه في الفقرة الاولى من المادة 551 من هذا القانون . مادة 557  يخطر قلم الكتاب النيابة العامة بطلب شهر الافلاس ولا يحول عدم حضورها او عدم أثداء الراى دون الحكم في دعوى الافلاس . مادة 558  يجوز للمحكمة المختصة بنظر دعوى الافلاس ان تامر باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة على اموال المدين او ادارتها الى ان يتم الفصل في الدعوى . :كما يجوزان تتخذ من الاججراءات ما يمكنها من الاحاطة بحالة المدين المالية واسباب توقفه عن الدفع . مادة 559  1- تختص بشهر الافلاس المحكمة الابتدائية التى تقع في دائرتها موطن تجارى للمدين . فاذا لم يكنله موطن تجارى كانت المحكمة المختصة هي التى يقع في دائرتها محل اقامته المعتادة . 2- ومع عدم الاخلال بالاتفاقات الدولية الثنائيه او المعتددة الاطراف النافذة في مصر يجوز شهر افلاس التاجر الذى له في مصر فرع او وكالة ولولم يصدر حكم بشهر افلاسه في دولة اجنبية وفي هذه الحالة تكون المحكمة المختصة بشهر الافلاس في مصر هي التى يقع في دائرتها الفرع او الوكالة . مادة 560  1- تكون المحكمة التى شهرت الافلاس مختصة بنظر جميع الدعاوى الناشئة عن التفليسة. 2- وتعتبر الدعوى التى ناشئة عن التفليسة على وجة الخصوص اذا كانت متعلقة بادارتها او كان الفصل فيها يقتضى تطبيقاحكام الافلاس , ولا يشمل ذلك الدعاوى الناشئة عن الديون التى للتفليسة على الغير او للغير عليها . مادة 561  1- تحدد المحكمة في حكم شهر الافلاس تاريخا مؤقتا للتوقف عن الدفع وتعين امينا للتفليسة . وتختار احد قضاه المحكمة ليكون قاضيا للتفليسة . وتامر بوضع الاختام على محل تجارة المدين . 2- وللمحكمة عند الضرورة ان تامر باتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة للتحفظ على الشخص المدين ولا يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بهذا الاجراء في حكم شهر الافلاس اذا طلب المدين شهر افلاسه خلال الميعاد المشار اليه في الفقرة الاولى من المادة 553 من هذا القانون . 3- ويرسل قلم كتاب المحكمة الى النيابة العامة ملخصا م حكم شهر الافلاس فور صدوره . مادة 562  1- اذا لم يعين في حكم شهر الافلاس التاريخ الذى توف فيه المدين عن الدفع اعتبر تاريخ صدور حكم شهر الافلاس تاريخا مؤقتا للتوقف عن الدفع . 2- واذا صدر كم شهر الافلاس بعد وفاة المدين او بعد اعتزاله التجارة ولم يعين فيه تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع اعتبر تاريخ الوفاة او اعتزال التجارة تاريخا مؤقتا للتوقف عن الدفع . 3- تستعين المحكمة في تعيين تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع بكل فعل او قول او تصرف يصدر من المدين ويكشف عن اظطراب اعماله او سعيه الاى الاستمرار في نشاطه بدائنيه ويدخل في ذلك على – وجه الخصوص – شروع المدين في الهرب او الانتحار او اخفاء امواله او بيعها بخسارة او عقد قروض بشروط باهظة او الدخول في مضاربات طائشة . مادة 563  1- يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها او بناء على طلب النيابة العامة او المدين او احد الدائنين او امين التفليسة او غيرهم من ذوى المصلحة تعديل التاريخ المؤقت للتوقف عن الدفع وذلك الى انقضاء عشرة ايام من تاريخ ايداع قائمة الديون المحققة قلم كتاب المحكمة طبقا للفقرة الاولى من المادة 653 من هذا القانون وبعد انقضاء هذا الميعاد يصير التاريخ المعين للتوقف عن الدفع نهائيا . 2- وفي جميع الاحوال لا يجوز ارجاع تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع الى اكثر من سنتين سابقين على تاريخ صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس . مادة 564  1- يقوم قلم كتاب المحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم بهر الافلاس باخطار امين التفليسة فور صدور الحكم بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بمباشرة اعمال التفليسة . 2- وعلي امين التفليسة شهر الحكم وكذلك الحكم بتعديل تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع في السجل التجارى . 3- ويتولى امين التفليسة نشر ملخص الحكم في صحيفة يومية تعينها المحكمة في حكم شهر الافلاس , ويجب ان يتم النشر خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اخطاره بالحكم ويشتمل الملخص المذكور فيما يتعلق بحكم شهر الافلاس على اسم المفلس وموطنه ورقم قيده في السجل التجارى والمحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم وتاريخ صدوره والتاريخ المؤقت للتوقف عن الدفع واسم قاضى التفليسة واسم امينها وعنوانه كما يتضمن النشر دعوة الدائنين لتقديم ديونهم فى التفليسة وفى حالة تعديل تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع فيشتمل النشر فضلا عن البيانات المذكورة على التاريخ الجديد الذى عينته المحكمة . 4- وعلى أمين التفليسة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ اخطاره بحكم شهر الإفلاص قيد ملخصة باسم جماعة الدائنين فى كل مكتب للشهر العقارى يوجد فى دائرته عقارللمفلس ولا يترتب على هذا القيد أى حق أخر لجماعة الدائنين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 565  1- يجوز لكل ذى مصلحة من غير الخصوم أن يعترض على حكم شهر الإفلاس أمام المحكمة التى أصدرته خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره فى الصحف مالم يكن قد طعن عليه بالاستئناف فيرفع الاعتراض الى المحكمة التى تنظر الاستئناف . 2- ومع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة 563 من هذا القانون يكون ميعاد الاعتراض فى جميع الأحكام الصادرة فى الدعاوى الناشئة عن التفليسة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدورها مالم تكن واجبة الشهر فيسرى الميعاد من تاريخ شهرها . 3- ويسرى على ميعاد استئناف الحكم الصادر فى دعوى شهر الإفلاس وغيره من الأحكام الصادرة فى الدعاوى الناشئة عن التفليسة وطريقة رفعها أحكام قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية . مادة 566  لا يجوز الطعن بأى طريق فى : أ‌- الأحكام أو القرارات الخاصة بتعيين أو استبدال قاضى التفلسة أو أمينها أو مراقبها . ب‌- الحكام الصادرة فى الطعن فى قرارات قاضى التفليسة . ج- الأوامر الصادرة بإلغاء اجراءات المحافظة على شخص المفلس . د- الأحكام الصادرة بوقف اجراءات التفليسة على حين الفصل فى الطعن فى قرار قاضى التفليسة بشان قبول الديون فيها أو رفضها مؤقتا . مادة 568  اذا أوفى المدين جميع ما هو مستحق عليه من ديون تجارية قبل أن يجوز حكم شهر الإفلاس قوة الشء المقضى به وجب على المحكمة أن تقضى بإلغاء حكم شهر الإفلاس على أن يتحمل المدين كافة مصاريف الدعوى . مادة 569 اذا لم توجد فى التفليسة وقت شهرها نقود حاضرة لمواجهة شهر حكم الإفلاس ونشره أو وضع الأتام على أموال المفلس أو رفعها أو التحفظ على شخص المفلس وجب دفع هذه المصاريف من مبلغ الأمانة التى أودعها طالب شهر اففلاس المبينة بالمادة 554/3 من هذا القانون ويسترد طالب شهر الإفلاس المبالغ التى دفعها بالإمتياز على جميع الدائنين من أول نقود تدخل التفليسة كما يجوز لقاضى التفليسة أن يأمر بالمبادرة ببيع بعض أموال التفليسة لمواجهة هذه المصاريف . مادة 570  1- اذا طلب المدين شهر إفلاسه وقضت المحكمة برفض الطلب جاز لها أن تحكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة الاف جنيه اذا تبين لها أنه تعمد اضطناع الإفلاس . 2- واذا طلب أحد الدائنين شهر الإفلاس وقضت المحكمة برفض الطلب جاز لها أن تحكم على الدائن بالغرامة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة وبنشر الحكم على نفقته ى الصحف التى تعينها اذا تبين لها أنه تعمد الإساءة الى سمعة المدين التجارية وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحق المدين فى طلب التعويض . *الفصل الثانى:الأشخاص الذين يديرون التفليسة*

مادة 571  1- تعين المحكمة فى حكم الإفلاس وكيلا لادارة التفليسة يسمى أمين التفليسة . 2- ويجوز لكل وقت لقاضى التفليسة من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المفلس أو مراقب الأمر بإضافة أمين أو أكثر بشرط ألا يزيد عددهم على ثلاثة . 3- يصدر بتنظيم مهنة أمناء التفليسات قرار من الوزير المختص . مادة 572  1- لا يجوز أن يعين أمينا للتفليسة من كان زوجا لمفلس أو قريبا له الى الدرجة الرابعة أو من كان خلال السنتين السابقتين على شهر الافلاس شريكا له او ستخدما عنده او محاسبا له او وكيل عنه . 2- وكذلك لا يجوز ان يعين امينا للتفليسة من سبق الحكم عليه بالادانه في جناية او في جنحة ماسة بالشرف والامانة . مادة 573  1- يقوم امين التفلبسة بادارة اموال التفليسة والمحافظة عليها وينوب عن المفلس في جميع الدوعاى والاعمال التى تقتضيها هذه الادارة . 2- يدون امين التفليسة يوما بيوم جميع الاعمال المتعلقة بادارة التفليسة توقيعة او ختمه ويوشر في نهاية الدفتر بما يفيد انتهاءه . 3- ويجوز للمحكمة ولقاضى التفليسة وللمراقب الاطلاع على هذا الدفتر في كل وقت وللمفلس ايضا الاطلاع عليه باذن من قاضى التفليسة . مادة 574  1- اذا تعدد امناء التفليسة وجب ان يعملوا مجتمعين ويسالون بالتضامن عن ادارتهم . 2- ويجوز لقاضى التفلسة ان يقسم العمل بينهم او ان يعهد الى احدهم بعمل معين وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون امين التفليسة مسئولا الا عن العمل الذى يكلف به . 3- ويجوز لأمناء التفليسة أن ينيبوا بعضهم البعض فى القيام بالاعمال المعهودة بها اليهم، ولا يجوز لهم انابة الغير الا بإذن من قاضى التفليسة، وفى هذه الحالة يكون امين التفليسة ونائبه مسئولين بالتضامن عن الأعمال المذكورة. مادة 575 يجوز للمفلس وللمراقب الاعتراض لدى قاضى التفليسة على أعمال أمينها قبل اتمامها، ويترتب على الاعتراض وقف اجراء العمل ويجب أن يفصل قاضى التفليسة فى الاعتراض خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه، ويكون قرار قاضى التفليسة واجب النفاذ فوراً. مادة 576 يجوز للمحكمة ، من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء على طلب قاضى التفليسة أو المفلس أو المراقب، أن تأمر بعزل امين التفليسة وتعيين غيره أو بانقاص عدد الامناء اذا تعددوا. مادة 577 1- تقدر اتعاب ومصاريف أمين التفليسة بقرار من قاضى التفليسة بعد أن يقدم الأمين تقريراً عن ادارته. 2- ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة أن يأمر بصرف مبالغ لأمين التفليسة قبل تقديم التقرير المذكور فى الفقرة السابقة خصماً من اتعابه. 3- ويجوز لكل ذى شأن الطعن أمام المحكمة فى قرار قاضى التفليسة الخاص بتقدير اتعاب امين التفليسة ومصاريفه. مادة 578 1- يتولى قاضى التفليسة بالاضافة الى السلطات المقررة له بنصوص خاصة مراقبة ادارة التفليسة وملاحظة سير اجراءاتها والامر باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة على اموالها. 2- ويدعو الدائنين إلى الاجتماع فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون ويتولى رئاسة الاجتماعات. 3- ويقدم للمحكمة كل ثلاثة أشهر تقريراً عن حالة التفليسة كما يقدم لها تقريراً عن كل نزاع يتعلق بالتفليسة ويكون من اختصاصها الفصل فيه. 4- وله فى كل وقت استدعاء المفلس أو ورثته او وكلائه او مستخدميه أو أى شخص آخر لسماع اقوالهم فى شئون التفليسة. مادة 579 تودع القرارات التى يصدرها قاضى التفليسة قلم كتاب المحكمة فى اليوم التالى لصدورها. وللقاضى أن يأمر قلم الكتاب بتبليغها الى الاشخاص الذين تعنيهم ويكون التبليغ بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول. الا اذا نص القانون او امر قاضى التفليسة بتبليغها بطريقة ما.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 580 1- لا يجوز الطعن فى القرارات التى يصدرها قاضى التفليسة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك أو كان القرار مما يجاوز اختصاصه. 2- يقدم الطعن بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة وتعلن لذوى الشأن خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ الايداع أو التبليغ على حسب الأحوال وتنظره المحكمة فى أول جلسة على الا يشترك قاضى التفليسة المطعون فى قرار فى نظر هذا الطعن. ويوقف الطعن تنفيذ القرار حتى تفصل المحكمة فى أمره ما لم تأمر باستمرار تنفيذه. 3- اذا رفضت المحكمة الطعن جاز لها ان تحكم عى الطاعن بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الفى جنيه اذا تبين لها أنه تعمد تعطيل تنفيذ قرار قاضى التفليسة. مادة 581 1- للمحكمة فى كل وقت أن تستبدل بقاضى التفليسة غيره من قضاة المحكمة. 2- وفى حالة الغياب المؤقت يعين رئيس المحكمة أحد قضائتها لينوب عن قاضى التفليسة. مادة 582 1- يعين قاضى التفليسة مراقباً أو أكثر من بين الدائنين الذين يرشحون أنفسهم لذلك. 2- ويجوز للمفلس ولكل دائن الاعتراض على قرار قاضى التفليسة الخاص بتعيين المراقب دون أن يترتب على الاعتراض وقف تنفيذ القرار. ويقدم ااعتراض الى قاضى التفليسة نفسه، ويجب أن يفصل فيه على وجه السرعة. مادة 583 لا يجوز أن يكون المراقب أو النائب عن الشخص الاعتبارى المعين مراقباً زوجاً للمفلس أو قريباً له إلى الدرجة الرابعة. مادة 584 1- يقوم المراقب، بالاضافة الى السلطات المقررة له، بنصوص خاصة بفحص الميزانية والتقرير المقدمين من المدين وغير ذلك من المهام التى يكلفه بها قاضى التفليسة فى شأن الرقابة على اعمال امينها ومعاونة قاضى التفليسة فى ذلك. 2- وللمراقب أن يطلب من أمين التفليسة ايضاحات عن سير اجراءاتها وعن ايراداتها ومصروفاتها وحالة الدعاوى المتعلقة بها. مادة 585 1- لا يتقاضى المراقب أجراً نظير عمله. ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة ان تقرر له مكافأة اجمالية على عمله اذا بذل جهداً غير عادى وكانت الحالة المالية للتفليسة تسمح بذلك. 2- ويجوز عزل المراقب بقرار من قاضى التفليسة. 3- ولا يسأل المراقب الا عن خطئه الجسيم. *الفصل الثالث:آثار الافلاس*

*1- آثار الافلاس بالنسبة الى المدين* 

مادة 586 1- يجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب قاضى التفليسة أو النيابة العامة أو امين التفليسة أو المراقب ان تأمر عند الاقتضاء بالتحفظ على شخص المفلس أو بمنعه من مغادرة البلاد لمدة محددة قابلة للتجديد. وللمفلس أن يتظلم من هذا الأمر دون أن يترتب على التظلم وقف تنفيذه. 2- وللمحكمة ان تقرر فى كل وقت الغاء امر التحفظ على شخص المفلس أو امر المنع من مغادرة البلاد. مادة587 لا يجوز للمفلس ان يتغيب عن موطنه دون ان يخطر امين التفليس كتابة بمحل وجوده. ولا يجوز له أن يغير موطنه الا باذن من قاضى التفليسة. مادة 588 1- لا يجوز لمن شهر افلاسه ان يكون ناخباً أو عضواً فى المجالس النيابية او المجالس المحلية أو الغرف التجارية أو الصناعية أو النقابات المهنية، ولا يكون مديراً أو عضواً فى مجلس ادارة اية شركة ولا ان يشتغل باعمال البنوك أو الوكالة التجارية او التصدير والاستيراد أو السمسرة فى بيع او شراء الاوراق المالية او البيع بالمزاد العلنى كل ذلك مالم يرد اليه اعتباره. 2- ولا يجوز لمن شهر افلاسه ان ينوب عن غيره فى ادارة امواله. ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة المختصة أن تأذنه فى ادارة اموال اولاده القصر اذا لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر لهم. مادة 589 1- تغل يد المفلس بمجرد صدور حكم شهر الافلاس عن ادارة امواله والتصرف فيها. وتعتبر التصرفات التى يجريها المفلس فى يوم صدور حكم شهر الافلاس حاصلة بعد صدوره. 2- اذا كان التصرف مما لا يحتج به على الغير الا بالقيد أو التسجيل أو غير ذلك من الاجراءات فلا يسرى على جماعة الدائنين الا اذا تم الاجراء قبل صدور حكم شهر الافلاس. 3- لا يحول غل يد المفلس عن ادارة امواله والتصرف فيها دون قيامه بالاجراءات اللازمة لمحافظة على حقوقه. مادة 590 1- لا يجوز للمفلس بعد صدور حكم شهر الافلاس الوفاء بما عليه من ديون او استيفاء ماله من حقوق. 2- ومع ذلك اذا كان المفلس حاملاً لورقة تجارية جاز الوفاء له بقيمتها عند حلول ميعاد استحقاقها الا اذا عارض امين التفليسة فى هذا الوفاء طبقاً للمادة 431 من هذا القانون. مادة 592 1- يشمل غل اليد جميع الأموال التى تكون ملكاً للمفلس فى سوم صدور حكم شهر الافلاس والاموال التى تؤول اليه ملكيتها وهو فى حالة افلاس. 2- ومع ذلك لا يشمل غل اليد ما يأتى: 1. الاموال التى لا يجوز الحجز عليها قانوناً والاعانة التى تقرر للمفلس. 2. الاموال المملوكة لغير المفلس. 3. الحقوق المتصلة بشخص المفلس أو باحواله الشخصية. 4. التعويضات التى تستحق للمستفيد فى عقد تأمين صحيح ابرمه المفلس قبل صدور حكم شهر الافلاس ومع ذلك يلتزم المستفيد بان يرد الى التفليسة جميع اقساط التأمين التى دفعها المفلس ابتداء من التاريخ الذى عينته المحكمة للتوقف عن الدفع ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. مادة 593 اذا آلت الى المفلس تركة فلا يكون لدائنيه حق على امواها الا بعد ان يستوفى دائنو المورث حقوقهم من هذه الاموال. ولا يكون لدائنى المورث اى حق على اموال التفليسة مادة 594 1- لا يجوز بعد صدور حكم شهر الافلاس رفع دعوى المفلس او عليه أو السير فيها مع استثناء ما يأتى: 1. الدعاوى المتعلقة بالاموال والتصرفات التى لا يشملها غل اليد. 2. الدعاوى المتعلقة باعمال التفليسة التى يجير القانون للمفلس القيام بها. 3. الدعاوى الجنائية 2- يجوز للمحكمة ان تأذن بادخال المفلس فى ادعاوى المتعلقة بالتفليسة كما يجوز لها ان تأذن بادخال الدائن فى هذه الدعاوى اذا كانت له مصلحة خاصة فيها. 3- اذا رفع المفلس او رفعت عليه دعوى جنائية او دعوى متعلقة بشخصه او باحواله الشخصية وجب ادخال امين التفليسة فيها اذا اشتمت على طلبات مالية. مادة 595 اذا حكم على المفلس بعد شهر افلاسه بالتعويض عن ضرر احدثه للغير جاز للمحكوم له الدخول فى التفليسة بالتعويض المقتضى له ما لم يثبت تواطؤه مع المفلس. مادة 596 1- يجوز لقاضى التفليسة بعد سماع اقوال امينها ان يقرر اعانة للمفلس تصرف من اموال التفليسة بناء على طلبه او طلب من يعولهم. 2- لمن طلب الاعانة والامين التفليسة التظلم من تقديرها امام قاضى التفليسة دون ان يترتب على ذلك وقف صرف الاعانة. 3- يجوز فى كل لقاضى التفليسة من تلقاء ذاته او بناء على طلب امين التفليسة ان يعدل مقدار الاعانة او ان يأمر بالغاؤها ويجوز التظم من هذا الرار امام قاضى التفليسة نفسه. 4- يوقف صرف الاعانة متى حاز حكم التصديق على الصلح قوة الشئ المقضى واذا لم يقع الصلح يوقف صرف الاعانة بمجرد قيام حالة الاتحاد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 597 مع مراعاة حكم المادة 588 من هذا القانون يجوز للمفلس بدون اذن ان يمارس تجارة جديدة بغير اموال التفليسة ويكون للدائنين الذين تنشأ ديونهم بمناسبة هذه التجارة الاولوية فى استيفاء حقوقهم من اموالها. مادة 598 لا يجوز التمسك فى مواجهة جماعة الدائنين بالتصرفات التالية اذا قام بها المدين بعد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع وقبل احكم بشهر الافلاس. 1. منح التبرعات ايا كان نوعها ما عدا الهدايا الصغيرة التى يجر عليها العرف. 2. وفاء الديون قبل حلول الاجل ايا كانت كيفية الوفاء ويعتبر انشاء مقابل وفاء ورقة تجارية لم يجل ميعاد استحقاقها فى حكم الوفاء قبل حلول الاجل. 3. وفاء الديون الحالة بغير الشئ المتفق عليه ويعتبر الوفاء بطريق ااوراق التجارية او النقل المصرفى فى حكم الوفاء بالنقود. 4. كل رهن أو تأمين اتفاقى آخر وكذلك كل اختصاص يتقرر على اموال المدين ضماناً لدين سبق على التأمين. مادة 599 كل ما أجراه المفلس من تصرفات غير ما ذكر فى المادة 598 من هذا القانون وخلال الفترة المشار اليها يها يجوز الحكم بعد نفاذه فى مواجهة جماعة الدائنين اذا كان التصرف ضاراً بها وكان المتصرف اليه يعلم وقت التصرف بتوقف المفلس عن الدفع. مادة 600 اذا دفعت قيمة ورقة تجارية بعد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع وقبل الحكم بشهر الافلاس فلا يجوز ان يسترد من الحامل ما دفع له، وانما يلزم الساحب او من سحبت الورقة التجارية لحسابه برد القيمة المدفوعة اذا كان يعلم وقت انشاء الورقة التجارية بتوقف امفلس عن الدفع. ويقع الالتزام بالرد فى حالة السند للامر على المظهر الاول اذا كان يعلم وقت حصوله على السند يتوقف النفلس عن الدفع. مادة 601 1- حقوق الرهن أو الامتياز الاختصاص المقررة على اموال المدين يجوز الحكم بعدم نفاذها فى مواجهة جماعة الدائنين اذا قيدت بعد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع وبعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقرير الرهن او الامتياز او الاختصاص. 2- يأخذ الدائن صاحب الرهن او الاختصاص التالى للرهن أو الاختصاص الذى حكم بعدم نفاذه فى مواجهة جماعة الدائنين مرتبة هذا التأمين. ومع ذلك لا يعطى الدائن المذكور من الثمن الناتج من بيع المال المقرر عليه التأمين الا ما كان يحصل عليه بغرض نفاذ الرهن او الاختصاص السابق ويؤول الفرق الى جماعة الدائنين. مادة 602 1- اذا حكم نفاذ اى تصرف فى حق جماعة الدائنين التزم المتصرف اليه بان يرد الى التفليسة ما حصل عليه من المفلس بمقتضى هذا التصرف او قيمة الشئ وقت قبضه كما يلزم دفع عوائد ما قبضه او ثماره من تاريخ القبض. 2- ويكون للمتصرف اليه الحق فى استرداد العوض الذى قدمه للمفلس اذا وجد هذا العوض بعينه فى التفليسة. فاذا لم يوجد كان من حق المتصرف اليه ان يطالب جماعة الدائنين بالمنفعة التى عادت عليها من التصرف وان يشترك فى التفليسة بوصفه دائنا ً عادياً بما يزيد على قمية هذه المنفعة. مادة 603 يجوز لأمين التفليسة وحده ان يطلب عدم نفاذ تصرفات المدين فى حق جماعة الدائنين اذا وقع التصرف قبل صدور حكم شهر الافلاس وذلك وفقا لاحكام القانون المدنى. ويسرى الحكم الصادر بعدم نفاذ التصرف فى حق جميع الدائنين سواء نشات حقوقهم قبل حصوله التصرف أو بعد حصوله. مادة 604 تسقط الدعاوى الناشئة عن تطبيق الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى المواد من 598 إلى 601 والمادة 603 من هذا القانون بمضى سنتين من تاريخ صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس. *2- آثار الافلاس بالنسبة الى الدائنين.* 

مادة 605 1- لا يجوز للدائنين العاديين أو الدائنين اصحاب حقوق الامتياز العامة بعد صدور حكم شهر الافلاس اقامة دعاوى فرديه على التفليسة او اتخاذ اية اجراءات قضائية اخرى ضدها. 2- وكذلك يترتب على صدور حكم شهر الافلاس وقف الدعاوى الفردية المقامة من الدائنين المذكورين فى الفقرة السابقة ووقف اجراءات التنفيذ التى بدأها الدائنون قبل صدور حكم شهر الافلاس ومع ذلك اذا تحدد يوم لبيع عقار المفلس جاز الاستمرار فى اجراءات التنفيذ باذن من قاضى التفليسة. 3- اما الدائنون المرتهنون واصحاب حقوق الامتياز الخاصة والحاصلون على اختصاص على اموال المدين فجوز لهم اقامة الدعاوى الفردية او الاستمرار فى مواجهة امين التفليسة كما يجوز لهم التنفيذ او الاستمرار فيه على الاموال التى تقع عليها تأميناتهم. مادة 606 الحكم بشهر الافلاس يسقط آجال جميع الديون النقدية التى على المفلس سواء اكانت عادية أو مضمونة بامتيا عام خاص. مادة 607 الحكم بشهر الافلاس يوقف سريان عوائد الديون العادية بالنسبة الى جماعة الدائنين فقط ولا تجوز المطالبة بعوائد الديون المضمونة برهن او امتياز او اختصاص الا من المبالغ الناتجة من بيع الاموال التى يقع عليها التأمين ويستنزل اصل الدين أولا ثم العوائد المستحقة قبل صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس ثم العوائد المستحقة بعد صدوره. مادة 608 للمحكمة ان تستنزل من الدين الآجل الذى لم يشترط فيه عائد مبلغاً يعادل العائد المستحق عن المدة من تاريخ الحكم بشهر الافلاس الى تاريخ استحقاق الدين. مادة 609 يجوز الاشتراك فى التفليسة بالديون المعلقة على شرط فاسخ مع تقديم كفيل. اما الديون المعلقة على شرط واقف فيجنب نصيبها فى التوزيعات الى ان يتبين نتيدة الشرط. مادة 610 1- اذا وجد جملة ملتزمين بدين واحد وشهر افلاس احدهم فلا يترتب على هذا الافلاس اثر بانسبة الى الملتزمين الاخرين ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك 2- واذا تم الصلح مع الملتزم الذى افلس فلا تسرى شروطه على الملتزمين الاخرين. مادة 611 اذا استوفى الدائن من احد الملتزمين بدين واحد جزءا من الدين ثم افلس باقى الملتزمين او افلس احدهم فلا يجوز للدائن ان يشترك فى التفليسات الا بالباى من دينه ويبقى محتفظاً بحقة فى مطالبة الملتزم غير المفلس بهذا الباقى. ويجوز لهذا الملتزم ان يشترك فى كل تفليسة بما وفاه عنها. مادة 612 1- اذا افلس جميع الملتزمين بدين واحد دفعة واحدة. جاز للدائن ان يشترك فى ك تفليسه بكل دينه الى ان يتسوفيه بتمامه من اصل وعوائد ومصاريف. 2- ولا يجوز لتفليسة الرجوع على تفليسة اخرى بما أوفته عنها. 3- واذا كان مجموع ما حصل عليه الدائن يزيد على دينه وتوابعه عادت الزيادة الى تفليسة من يكون مكفولاً من الآخرين بحسب ترتيب التزاماتهم بالدين لم يوجد هذا التريب عادت الزيادة الى التفليسات اكثر من حصتها فى الدين. *3-آثار الافلاس بالنسبة الى اصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن او امتيار على منقول* 

مادة 613 لا تدرج اسماء دائنى المفلس الحائزين بوجه قانونى، على رهن او امتياز على منقول فى جماعة الدائنين الا على سبيل التذكرة. مادة 614 يجوز لامين التفليسة فى كل وقت ويعد الحصول على اذن من قاضى التفليسة، دفع الدين امضمون برهن استرداد الاشياء المرهونة لحساب جماعة الدائنين. مادة 615 1- اذا بيع المنقول المرهون بناء على طلب الدائن المرتهن بثمن يجاوز الدين، وجب على امين التفليسة قبض المقدار الزائد لحساب جماعة الدائنين . واذا كان الثمن اقل من الدين اشترك الدائن المرتهن بالباى له فى التفليسة بوصفه دائناً عاديا بشرط أن يكون دينه قد حقق طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 2- ويجوز لامين التفليسة ان يعذر ادائن المرتهن بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول بوجوب اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية للتنفيذ على الاشياء المرهونة قبل انتهاء حالة الاتحاد فاذا لم يتخذ الدائن المرتهن الاجراءات جاز لقاضى التفليسة بناء على طلب امينها وبعد سماع اقوال الدائن المرتهن او اخطاره الاذن لأمين التفليسة ببيع المنقولات المرهونة ويبلغ قرار قاضى التفليسة بااذن الى الدائن المرتهن ويجوز لهذا الدائن الطعن فى القرار. :ويترتب على الطعن وقف تنفيذ البيع ما لم تأمر المحكمة بغير ذلك. مادة 616 1- على امين التفليسة بعد استئذان قاضى التفليسة ان يدفع خلال الايام العشرة التالية لصدور احكم بشهر الافلاس مما يكون تحت يده من نقود التفليسة وبالرغم من وجود اى دين آخر، الاجور والمرتبات والمبالغ المستحقة قبل صدور احكم بشهر الافلاس عن مدة ثلاثين يوماً لدى المفلس فاذا لم يكن لدى امين التفليسة النقود اللازمة لوفاء هذه الديون وجب الوفاء من اول نقود تدخل التفليسة ولو وجدت ديون أخرى تسبقها فى مرتبة الامتياز. 2- ويكون للمبالغ للطوائف المذكورة والزائدة على ما تقدم مرتبة الامتياز المقررة قانوناً. مادة 617 يكون للمؤجر فى حالة انهاء ايجاز العقار الذى يمارس فيه المفلس التجارة للمداة 624 من هذا القانون امتياز لضمان الاجرة المستحقة له عن السنة السابقة على صدور حكم شهر الافلاس وعن السنة الجارية. واذا بيعت المنقولات الموجودة فى العين المؤجرة او نقلت ظل المؤجر محتفظاص بحقه فى الامتياز. مادة 618 لا يشمل الامتياز المقرر للحكومة بسبب الضرائب على اختلاف الا دين الضريبة المستحقة على المفلس عن السنتين السابقتين على صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس وتدخل الضرائب الاخرى المستحقة فى اتوزيعات بوصفها ديونا عادية. مادة 619 يجوز لقاضى التفليسة بناء على اقتراح امينها ان يأمر عند الاقتضاء باستخدام اول نقود تدخل التفليسة فى الوفاء بحقوق الدائنين الذين لهم امتياز على منقولات امفلس بشرط ان تكون اسماؤهم قد وردت بالقائمة النهائية للديون غير المتنازع فيها المشار اليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 655 من هذا القانون واذا حصلت منازعة فى الامتياز فلا يجوز الوفاء الا بعد الفصل فيها بحكم نهائى. *4-آثار الافلاس بالنسبة الى اصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن او امتياز او اختصاص على عقار* 

مادة 620 اذا حصل توزيع ثمن العقارات قبل توزيع ثمن المنقولات او حصل التوزيعات معا كان للدائنين المرتهنين او الممتازين او الحاصلين على اختصاص الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم كلها أو بعضها من ثمت العقارات المحملة بالتأمين ان يشتركوا بالباقى لهم مع الدائنين العاديين فى توزيع الاموال التى يتعلق بها حق جماعة الدائنين بشرط ان تكون ديونهم قد حققت طبقاً لاحكام هذا القانون. مادة 621 1- اذا اجرى توزيع واحد أو اكثر لثمن المنقولات قبل توزيع ثمن العقارات كان للدائنين المرتهنين او الممتازين او الحاصلين على اختصاص ان يشتركوا فى التوزيعات بكل يدونهم بشرط ان تكون قد حققت طبقاً لاحكام هذا القانون ويجنب نصيبهم فى هذه التوزيعات الى حين اجراء التسوية النهائية. 2- وبعد بيع العقارات واجراء التسوية انهاية بحسب مراتب الدائنين المرتهنين والممتازين واصحاب حقو الاختصاص لا يجوز لمن تؤهله مرتبته للحصول على كل دينه من ثمن العقارات المذكورة قبض الدين الا بعد اتنزال المقدار الذى جنب له ويد هذا المقدار الى جامعة الدائنين العاديين. 3- واذا كانت مرتبة الدائن المرتهن او الممتاز او صاحب الحق الاختصاص لا تؤهله الا للحصول على جزء من دينه كان من حقه الاشتراك فى قسمة الغرماء بالباقى له من الدين، واذا تبين عند التسوية النهائية ان ما حصل عليه وما جنب لحسابه يزيد على مقدار دينه وجب استنزال الجزء الزائد ورده الى جماعة الدائنين العاديين. مادة 622 الدائنون المرتهنون او الممتازون أو اصحاب حقوق الاختصاص الذين لا يحصلون على شئ من ثمن العقارات التى تقع عليها تأميناتهم يعتبرون دانئنين عاديين وتسرى عليهم بهذه الصفة جميع الآثار الناشئة عن اعمال جماعة الدائنين وعن الصلح القضائى ان وقع. *5-اثر الافلاس فى العقود الصحيحة المبرمة قبل شهره* 

مادة 623 1- لا يترتب على احكم بشهر الافلاس فسخ العقود الملزمة للجانيبين التى يكون المفلس طرفاً فيها الا اذا كانت قائمة على اعتبارات شخصية. 2- واذا لم ينفذ امين التفليسة العقد او لم يستمر فى تنفيذ جاز للطرف الاخر ان يطلب الفسخ، وكل قرار يتخذه امين التفليسة بشأن العقد يجب أن يعرض على قاضى التفليسة ليأذن به. ويجوز للطرف الآخر ان يعين لأمين التفليسة مهلة مناسبة لايضاح موقفه من العقد. 3- وللمتعاقد الاشتراك فى التفليسة كدائن عادى بالتعويض المترتب على الفسخ الا اذا نص على احتفاظ التعويض بالامتياز المقرر له قانوناً. مادة 624 1- اذا كان المفلس مستأجراً للعقار الذى يمارس فيه التجارة فى يترتب على صدور احكم بشهر الافلاس انهاء الاجارة او حلول الاجرة عن المدة المتبقية لانقضائها. وكل شرط على خلاف ذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن. 2- واذا كان المؤجر قد بدأ التنفيذ على المنقولات الموجودة فى العقار ولم يكن التنفيذ قد تم عند صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس وجب وقف التنفيذ لمدة ستين يوماً من تاريخ هذا الحكم مع عدم الاخلال بحق المؤجر فى اتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية وفى طلب اخلاء العقار وفقاً للقواعد العامة. ويوز لقاضى التفليسة ان يأمر باستمرار وقف التنفيذ لمدة ثلاثين يوماً اخرى اذا رأى ضرورة لذلك وعلى امين التفليسة اخطار مؤجر العقار خلال مدة وقف التنفيذ برغبته فى انهاء الاجارة او الاستمرار فيها. 3- واذا قرر امين التفليسة الاستمرار فى ااجارة وجب ان يدفع الاجرة المتأخرة وان يقدم ضماناً كافياً للوفاء بالاجرة المستقبلة. ويجوز للمؤجر ان يطلب من قاضى التفليسة انهاء الاجارة اذا كان الضمان غير كاف وذلك خلال خمسة عشرة يوماً من تاريخ اخطاره برغبة امين التفليسة فى الاستمرار فى الاجارة. 4- ولامين التفليسة بعد الحصول على اذن من قاضى التفليسة تأجير العقار من الباطن او التنازل عن الايجار وفقا للاحكام المنظمة للعلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر ولو كان المفلس ممنوعاً من ذلك بمقتضى عقد الايجار بشرط الا يترتب على ذلك ضرر للمؤجر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 625 1- اذا افلس رب العمل وكان عقد العمل غير محددة المدة جاز للعامل ولامين التفليسة انهاء العقد مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها فى قوانين العمل. ولا يجوز للعامل فى هذه الحالة مطالبة التفليسة بالتعويض الا اذا كان الانهاء تعسفياً او بغير مراعاة مواعيد الاخطار. 2- واذا كان عقد العمل محدد المدة فلا يجوز انهاؤه الا اذا تقرر عدم الاستمرار فى التجارة. ويجوز للعامل فى هه الحالة مطالبة التفليسة بالتعويض. 3- ويكون للتعويض المستحق للعامل وفقاً للفقرتين السابقتين الامتياز المقرر له قانونا. *6-الاسترداد* 

مادة 626 1- لكل شخص ان يسترد من التفليسة الاشياء التى تثبت له ملكيتها او حق استردادها وقت شهر الافلاس. 2- ويكون لامين التفليسة، بعد أخذ رأى المراقب والحصول على اذن من قاضة التفليسة رد الشئ الى مالكه او صاحب الحق فى استرداده واذا رفض طلب الاسترداد جاز لطالبه عرض النزاع على المحكمة. مادة 627 1- يجوز استرداد الاشياء الموجودة فى حيازة المفلس، على سبيل الوديعة او لاجل بيعها لحساب مالكها او لاجل تسليمها اليه، يشترط ان توجد فى التفليسة عينا. كما يوز استرداد ثمن البضائع اذا لم يكن قد تم الوفاء به نقداً أو بورقة تجارية او بطريق قيده فى حساب جار بين المفلس والمشترى. 2- وعلى المسترد ان يدفع لامين التفليسة الحقوق المستحثة للمفلس. 3- واذا كان المفلس قد اودع البضائع لدى الغير جاز استردادها منه. 4- واذا اقترض المفلس برهن البضائع وكان الدائن المرتهن لا يعلم وقت انشاء الرهن بعدم ملكية المفلس لها فلا يجوز استردادها الا بعد وفاء الدين المضمون بالرهن. مادة 628 1- يجوز استرداد الاوراق التجارية وغيرها من الاوراق ذات القيمة المسلمة الى المفلس لتحصيلها او لتخصيصها لوفاء معين اذا وجدت عينا فى التفليسة ولم تكن قيمتا قد دفعت. 2- ولا يجوز استرداد اوراق النقد امودعة لدى الا اذا اثبت طالب الاسترداد ذاتيتها. مادة 629 1- اذا فسخ عقد البيع بحكم او بحكم او بمقتضى شرط فى العقد قبل صدور الحكم بشهر افلاس المشترى جاز للبائع استرداد البضائع كلها او بعضها فى التفليسة بشرط ان توجد عينا. 2- ويجوز الاسترداد ولو وقع الفسخ بعد صدور حكم شهر الافلاس بشرط ان تكون دعوى الاسترداد او دعوى الفسخ قد رفعت قبل صدور هذا الحكم. مادة 630 1- اذا افلس المشترى قبل دفع الثمن وكانت البضائع لا تزال لدى البائع جاز له حبسها. 2- واذا افلس المشترى بعد ارسال البضائع اليه وقبل دخولها مخازنه او مخزن وكيله المكلف ببيعها جاز للبائع استرداد حيازتها ومع ذلك لا يجوز الاسترداد اذا فقدت البضائع ذاتيتها او تصرف فيها المفلس قبل وصولها بغير تدليس بموجب وثائق الملكية او النقل. 3- وفى جميع الاحوال يجوز لامين التفليسة بعد استئذان قاضى التفليسة ان يطلب تسليم البضائع بشرط ان يدفع للبائع الثمن المتفق عليه، فإذا لم يطلب امين التفليسة ذلك جاز للبائع ان يتمسك بحقه فى الفسخ وطلب التعويض والاشتراك به فى التفليسة. مادة 631 1- اذا افلس المشترى قبل دفع الثمن وبعد دخول البضائع مخازنه او مخازن وكيله المكلف ببيعها فلا يجوز للبائع ان يطلب فسخ البيع او استرداد البضائع كما يسقط حقه فى الامتياز. 2- وكل شرط يكون من شأنه تمكين البائع من استرداد البضائع او الاحتفاظ بامتياز عليها لا يحتج به على جماعة الدائنين. مادة 632 تتقادم دعاوى الاسترداد التى توجه الى امين التفليسة فى الحالات المذكورة فى المواد من 626 الى 630 من هذا القانون بمضى سنة من تاريخ نشر حكم الافلاس فى الصحيفة اليومية التى تيعنها المحكمة وفقاً للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 564 من هذا القانون. *الفصل الرابع ادارة التفليسة* 

*1-ادارة موجودات التفليسة* 

مادة 633 1- توضع الاختام على محال المفلس ومكاتبه وخزائنه ودفاتره وأوراقه ومنقولاته. 2- ويقوم قاضى التفليسة بوضع الاختام فور صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس وله ان يندب، أحد موظفى المحكة لذلن. كما يقوم بابلاغ رئيس كل محكمة يوجد فى دائرتها مال للمفلس ليامر بندب من يوقم بوضع الاختام على هذا المال. 3- واذا تبين لقاضى التفليسة امكان جرد اموال المفلس فى سوم واحد جاز له او لمن يندبه البدء ، ى الجرد فوراً دون حاجة الى وضع الاختام. 4- ويحرر محضر بوضع الاختام او باجرد يوقعه من قام بهذا الاجراء ، ويسلم المحضر لقاضئ التفليسة. مادة 634 لا يجوز وضع الاختام على الملابس والمنقولات الضرورية للمفلس ولمن يعولهم ويعين قاضى التفليسة هذه الاشياء وتسلم الى المفلس بقائمة يوقعها كل من قاضى التفليسة والمفلس. مادة 635 1- يجوز لقاضى التفليسة ان يامر ، من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب امين التفليسة، بعدم وضع الاختام او برفعها عن الاشياء الاتية: 1. الدفاتر التجارية. 2. الاوراق التجارية وغيرها من الاوراق التى تستحق الوفاء فى ميعاد قريب او التى تحتاج الى اجراءات للمحافظة على الحقوق الثابتة فيها. 3. النقود اللازمة للرف على الشئون العاجلة للتفليسة. 4. الاشياء القابلة لتلف سريع أو لنقص عاجل فى القيمة او التى تقتضى صيانتها مصاريف باهظة. 5. الاشياء اللازمة لتشغيل المتجر اذا تقرر الاستمرار فى تشغيله. 2- وتجرد الاشياء المذكورة فى الفقرة السابقة بحضور قاضى التفليسة او من يندبه لذلك، وتسليم لامين التفليسة بقائمة يوقعها. مادة 636 1- يأمر قاضى التفليسة بناء على طلب أمينها، برفع الاختام للبدء فى جرد اموال المفلس. 2- ويجب ان يبدأ رفع الاختام والجرد خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدور حكم شهر الافلاس. مادة 637 1- يحصل الجرد بحضور قاضى التفليسة او من يندبه لذلك وامين التفليسة وكاتب المحكمة ويجب ان يخطر به المفلس ويجوز له الحضور. 2- وتحرر قائمة رد من نسختين يوقعهما قاضى التفليسة او من ندبه لذلك وامين التفليسة ، وكاتب امحكمة وتودع احداهما قلم كتاب امكمة وتبقى الاخرى لدى امين التفليسة. 3- وتذكر فى القائمة الاموال التى توضع عليها الاختام او التى رفعت عنها. 4- وتجوز الاستعانة بخبير فى اجراءا الجرد وتقويم الاموال. مادة 638 اذا شهر الافلاس بعد وفاة التاجر ولم تحرر قائمة جرد بمناسبة الوفاة او اذا توفى التاجر بعد شهر افلاسه وقبل البدء فى تحرير قائمة الجرد، أو قبل اتمامها، وجب تحرير القائمة فوراً او الاستمرار فى تحريرها بالكيفية المبينة فى المادة السابقة وذلك بحضور ورثة المفلس او بعد اخطارهم بالحضور. مادة 639 يتسلم امين التفليسة بعد الجرد اموال المفلس ودفاتره واوراقه ويوقع فى نهاية قائمة الجرد بما يفيد ذلك. مادة 640 1- لا يجوز تسليم الدفاتر التجارية الى امين التفليسة الا بعد ان يقوم قاضى التفليسة باقفالها. 2- ويدعى المفلس الى حضور جلسة اقفال الدفاتر التجارية، فاذا لم يحضر وجب دعوته مرة اخرى الى الحضور خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ الاخطار والا اقفلت الدفاتر بغير حضوره. 3- ولا يجوز للمفلس أن ينيب عنه غيره لحضور جلسة اقفال الدفاتر الا لاسباب يقبلها قاضى التفليسة. مادة 641 1- اذا لم يكن الملس قد قدم الميزانية، وجب على أمين التفليسة ان يقوم بعملها ، وايداعها قلم كتاب المحكمة. 2- ويتسلم امين التفليسة الرسائل الواردة باسم المفلس والمتعلقة باشغاله. ولامين التفليسة فضها والاحتفاظ بها، وللمفلس الاطلاع عليها. مادة 642 1- يقوم امين التفليسة بجميع الاعمال اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق المفلس لدى الغير، ويطالب بهذه الحقوق ويستوفيها. 2- وعليه ان يقيد ما للمفلس من حقوق عينيه على عقارات مدينية اذا لم يكن المفلس قد اجرى القيد. مادة 643 1- لا يجوز بيع اموال التفليسة خلال فترة الاجراءات التمهيدية ومع ذلك يجوز لقاضى التفليسة بناء على طلب امينها ان يأذن ببيع الاشياء القابلة لتلف سريع، او لنقض عاجل فى القيمة، أو التى تقتضى صيانتها مصاريف باهظة. كما يجوز الاذن للصرف على شئونها او كان البيع يحقق نفعاً مؤكداً للدائنين او للمفلس. ولا يجوز الاذن بالبيع فى احالة الأخيرة الا بعد اخطار المفلس بالبيع وسماع اقواله. 2- ويتم بيع المنقول بالكيفية التى يعينها قاضى التفليسة. أما بيع العقار فيجب ان يتم طبقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بشأن بيع عقارات المفلس. 3- يجوز الطعن امام المحكمة فى القرار الصدر من قاضى التفليسة ببيع اموال المفلس خلال فترة الاجراءات التمهيدية. مادة 644 1- يجوز لقاضى التفليسة بعد أخذ رأى المراقب وسماع اقوال المفلس أو اخطاره ان يأذن لأمين التفليسة بالصلح أو بقبول التحكيم فى كل نزاع يتعلق بالتفليسة ،،، ولو كان خاصاً بحقوق او دعاوى عقارية. 2- فاذا كان النزاع غير معين القيمة. أو كانت قيمته تزيد على خمسة آلاف جنيه فلا يكون الصلح أو قبول التحكيم نافذا الا بعد تصديق قاضى التفليسة على شروطه ويدعى امفلس اى الحضور عند التصديق ويسمع قاضى التفليسة اقواله اذا حضر. ولا يكون لاعتراضه اى أثر. ويجوز الطعن امام المحكمة فى قرار قاضى التفليسة إذا صدر برفض التصديق على شروط الصلح أو التحكيم. 3- ولا يجوز لامين التفليسة النزول عن حق للمفلس، أو الاقرار بحق للغير عليه الا بالشروط المبينة فى هذه المادة. مادة 645 1- لقاضى التلفيسة بناء على طلب امينها او طلب المفلس وبعد اخذ رأى المراقب ، ان يأذن بالاستمرار فى تشغيل امتجر، اذا اقتضت ذلك المصلحة العامة أو مصلحة المفلس أو الدائنين. 2- ويعين قاضى التفليسة بناء على اقتراح بناء على اقتراح امينها من يتولى ادارة المتجر وأجره. ويجوز تعيين النفلس للإدارة ويعتبر الأجر الذى يحصل عليه بديلاً عن الاعانة. 3- ويشرف امين التفليسة على من يعين للادارة، وعليه ان يقدم تقريراً شهرياً الى قاضى التفليسة عن سير التجارة. 4- ويجوز للمفلس ولامين التفليسة الطعن أمام المحكمة فى قرار قاضى التفليسة برفض الاذن بالاستمرار فى تشغيل المتجر. مادة 646 فى حالة وفاة المفلس يقوم ورثته مقامه فى اجراءات الافلاس. ولهم ان ينيبوا احدهم ليمثلهم فى ذلك. فاذا لم تفقوا جاز لقاضى التفليسة بناء على طلب امينها انابة من يمثلهم، وللقاضى فى كل وقت عزل من انيب وتعيين غيره. مادة 647 1- تودع المباغ التى يحصلها امين التفليسة لحسابها خزانة المحكمة او بنك يعينه قاضى التفليسة، وذلك فى يوم التحيل او فى يوم العمل التالى له على الاكثر. ويلزم امين التفليسة بتعويض يقدره قاضى التفليسة اذا تأخر فى الايداع. وعليه ان يقدم الى قاضى التفليسة بياناً بالمبالغ المذكورة خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ الايداع. 2- ولا يجوز سحب تلك المبالغ او غيرها مما يودعه الغير لحساب التفليسة الا بامر من قاضى التفليسة. مادة 648 1- يجوز عند الضرورة لقاضى التفليسة بعد أخذ رأى المراقب ان يأمر باجراء توزيعات على الدائنين الذين حققت ديونهم. ويكون التوزيع بمقتضى قائمة يعدها أمين التفليسة ويؤشر عليها قاضى التفليسة باجراء التوزيع. 2- ويجوز للمفلس ولكل ذى مصلحة الطعن امام المحكمة فى قرار قاضى التفليسة الخاص باجراء توزيعات على الدائنين. مادة649 1- على امين التفليسة ان يقدم الى قاضى التفليسة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ اخطاره بالتعيين عن اسبابا الافلاس وحالة التفليسة الظاهرة وظروفها. ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة تعيين ميعاد آخر لتقديم هذا التقرير. وعلى القاضى احالة التقرير مع ملاحظاته الى النيابة العامة. 2- كما يجب على امين التفليسة ان يقدم الى قاضى التفليسة تقارير عن حالة التفليسة فى مواعيد دورية يحددها القاضى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*2-تحقيق الديون* 

مادة 650 1- على جميع الدائنين ولو كانت ديونهم مصحوبة بتأمينات خاصة أو كانت بأحكام نهائية أن يسلموا أمين التفليسة عقب صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس مستندات ديونهم مصحوبة ببيان بهذه الديون وتأميناتها إن وجدت ومقدارها مقومة بالعملة الوطنية على أساس سعر الصرف المعلن لدى البنك المركزى بيعا او اقفالا ووتحويلات أو بنكنوت اذا لم يوجد سعر تحويلات يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس. ويحرر امين التفليسة ايصالا بتسمله البيان ومستندات الدين. 2- ويجوز ارسال البيان والمستندات بالبريد المسجل مع علم الوصول. 3- ويجب ان يتضمن البيان تعيين محل مختار لامين التفليسة فى دائرة المحكمة. 4- ويعيد امين التفليسة المستندات الى الدائنين بعد قفل التفليسة ويكون مسئولاً عنها لمدة سنة من تاريخ انتهاء التفليسة. مادة 651 1- اذا لم يقدم جميع الدائنين المقيدة اسماؤهم فى الميزانية مستندات ديونهم خلال الايام العشرة التالية لنشر الحكم بشهر الافلاس فى الصحف، وجب على امين التفليسة النشر فوراً فى الصحيفة اليومية التى نشر فيها حكم الافلاس لدعوة الدائنين الى تقديم مستنداتهم مصحوبة بالبيان المشار اليه فى المادة السابقة. 2- وعلى الدائنين تقديم مستندات ديونهم مصحوبة بالبيان خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ النشر فى الصحف. ويكون هذا الميعاد اربعين يوماً بالنسبة الى الدائنين المقيمين خارج مصر. ولا يضاف الى أى من هذين الميعادين ميعاد للمسافة. مادة 652 1- يحقق امين التفليسة الديون بمعاونة المراقب وبحضور المفلس او بعد اخطاره بالحضور. 2- واذا نازع امين التفليسة او المراقب او المفلس فى صحة احد الديون او فى مقداره او فى ضماناته وجب عى امين التفليسة اخطار الدائن فوراً بذلك وللدائن تقديم ايضاحات كتابية أو شفوية خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ تسلم الاخطار. 3- ولا تخضع الديون واجية السداد المستحقة للحكومة بسبب الرسوم والضرائب على اختلاف انواعه الاجراءات التحقيق. مادة 653 1- يودع أمين التفليسة قلم كتاب المحكمة بعد الانتهاء من تحقيق الديون قائمة بها تشتمل على بيان يمستنداتها، واسباب المنازعة فيها ان وجدت وما يراه بأن قبولها أو رفضها كما يودع كشفاً باسماء الدائنين الذين يدعون ان لهم تأمينات خاصة على اموال المفلس مبيناً مقدار ديونهم ونوع تأميناتهم والاموال المقررة عليها. 2- ويجب ان يتم هذا الايداع خلال ستين يوماً على الاكثر من تاريخ نشر الحكم بشهر الافلاس ، ويجوز عند الاقتضاء اطالة الميعاد بقرار من قاضى التفليسة. 3- وعلى امين التفليسة خلال سنة ايام من تاريخي الايداع ان ينتشر فى صحيفة يومية بياناً بحصوله وعليه ان يرسل الى المفلس والى كل دائن خلال هذا الميعاد نسخة من القائمة والكشف المذكورين، مع بيان المبالغ التى يرى قبولها من كل دين. 4- ولكل ذى مصلحة الاطلاع على القائمة والكشف المودعين بقلم كتاب المحكمة. مادة 654 للمفلس ولكل دائن ورد اسمه بقائمة الديون ان ينازع ى الديون المدرجة بها خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ النشر فى الصحف عن حصول الايداع. وتسلم المنازعة الى قلم كتاب المحكمة او ترسل إليه بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول او ببرقية أو تلكس أو فاكس وعلى قلم الكتاب عرضها قوراً على قاضى التفليسة ولا يضاف الى هذا المعياد ميعاد للمسافة. 
مادة655 1- يضع قاضى التفليسة بعد انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة قائمة نهائية بالديون غير المتنازع فيها. ويؤشر امين التفليسة على البيان الذى يصحب مستندات هذه الديون بما يفيد قبولها ومقدار ما قبل من كل دين منها. 2- ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة اعتبار الدين متنازعاً فيه ولو لم تقدم بشأنه اية منازعة. 3- ويفصل قاضى التفليسة فى الديون المتنازع فيها خلال يوماً من تاريخ انقضاء مياد المنازعة، ويخطر قلم كتاب المحكمة ذوى الشأن بميعاد الجلسة قبل انعقادها بثلاثة ايام على الاقل. مادة 656 1- يجوز الطعن امام المحكمة فى القرار الصادر من قاضى التفليسة بقبول الدين أو رفضه، وذلك خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور القرار. اذا كانت قيمة الدين تزيد على النصاب الانتهائى للمحكمة الجزئية، ولا يترتب على الطعن وقف اجراءات التفليسة الا اذا أمرت المحكمة بوقفها. 
2- ويجوز للمحكمة قبل الفصل فى الطعن ان تقضى بقبول الدين مؤقتاً بمبلغ تقدره. 3- ولا يجوز الطعن فى حكم المحكمة برفض الدين نهائياً أوبقبوله. 4- واذا كان اطعن فى الدين متعلقاً بتأميناته وجب قبوله مؤقتاً بوصفه دينا عادياً. 5- ولا يشترك الدائن الذى لم يقبل دينه نهائياً أو مؤقتاً فى اجراءات التفليسة. مادة 657 1- لا يشترك الدائنون الذين لم يقدموا طلباتهم فى المواعيد المقررة فى التوزيعات الجارية، وإنما يجوز لهم المنازعة امام قاضى التفليسة إلى ان تنتهى توزيع النقود ويتحملون مصاريف المنازعة. 2- ولا يترتب على المنازعة وقف تنفيذ التوزيعات التى أمر بها قاضى التفليسة. ومع ذلك يجوز للدائنين المذكورين الاشتراك فى التوزيعات الجديدة بالمبالغ التى يقدرها قاضى التفليسة تقديراً مؤقتاً، وتحفظ لهم حصصهم الى حين الفصل فى المنازعة. 3- واذا ثبتت ديونهم بعد ذلك فلا يجوز لهم المطالبة بحصص فى التوزيعات اتى تمت ، وإنما يجوز لهم ان يأخذوا من المبالغ الباقية دون توزيع أنصبة ديونهم التى كانت تؤول اليهم لو أنهم اشتركوا فى التوزيعات السابقة. *3-قفل التفليسة لعدم كفاية الأموال* 

مادة 658 1- اذا وقفت أعمال التفليسة لعدم كفاية الأموال قبل التصديق على الصلح أو قيام حالة الاتحاد، جاز لقاضى التفليسة من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على تقرير من أمين التفليسة أن يأمر بقفلها. 2- ويترتب على قرار قفل التفليسة لعدم كفاية اموالها ان يعود الى كل دائن الحق فى اتخاذ الاجراءات ومباشرة الدعاوى الفردية ضد المفلس. 3- واذا كان دين الدائن فد حقق نهائياً فى التفليسة جاز له التنفيذ على اموال المفلس بناء على شهادة من قاضى التفليسة بمقدار دينه، تعتبر بمثابة حكم نهائى فيما يتعلق بهذا التنفيذ. مادة 659 1- يجوز للمفلس ولكل ذى مصلحة أن يطلب فى كل وقت من قاضى التفليسة الغاء قرار قفل التفليسة لعدم كفاية اموالها اذا اثبت وجود مال كفا لمواجهة مصاريف اعمال التفليسة او اذا سلم لامين التفليسة مبلغاً كافيا لذلك. 2- كما يجوز لقاضى التفليسة ان يأمر من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب أمين التفليسة بإعادة فتح التفليسة والاستمرار فى إجراءاتها. 3- وفى جميع الاحوال يجب ان تدفع بالأولوية مصاريف الاجراءات التى تمت طبقاً للفقرتين السابقتين. *الفصل الخامس انتهاء التفليسة* 

*1-انتهاء التفليسة لزوال مصلحة جماعة الدائنين* 

مادة 660 لقاضى التفليسة بعد وضع القائمة النهائية للديون المشار اليها فى المادة 655 من هذا القانون ان يأمر فى كل وقت بناء عى طلب المفلس بانهاء التفليسة اذا اثبت انه أوفى كل ديون الدائنين الذين تحققت ديونهم فى التفليسة أو انه أودع قلم كتاب المحكمة أو لدى امين التفليسة المبالغ اللازمة لوفاء تلك الديون من أصل وعوائد ومصاريف. مادة 661 1- لا يجوز لقاضى التفليسة ان يأمر بانهائها لزوال مصلحة جماعة الدائنين الا بعد الاطلاع على تقرير من امين التفليسة يبين فيه تحقق احد الشرطين المشار اليهما فى المادة السابقة. 2- وتنتهى التفليسة بمجرد صدور قرار قاضى التفليسة بانهائها لزوال مصلحة جماعة الدائنين ويستعيد المفلس جميع حقوقه. *2-الصلح القضائى* 

مادة 662 1- على قاضى التفليسة اذا طلب المدين الصلح أن يامر قلم كتاب المحكمة بدعوة الدائينين الذين قبلت ديونهم نهائياً أو مؤقتاً لحضور المداولة فى الصلح. 2- وتوجه هذه الدعوة ، وفى حالة عدم حصول اية منازعة فى الديون خلال الايام الخمسة التالية لوضع القائمة النهائية بالديون المنصوص عليها فى المادة 655 من هذا القانون وفى حالة حصول المنازعة توجه الدعوة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لانتهاء ميعاد الطعن فى آخر قرار لقاضى التفليسة بشأن قبول اديون أو رفضها. 3- وعلى امين التفليسة ، خلال الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة السابقة، أن يقوم بنشر الدعوى لحضور المداولة فى الصلح فى الصحيفة اليومية التى نشر فيها حكم شهر الافلاس. مادة 663 1- تنعقد جمعية الصلح برئاسة قاضى التفليسة فى المكن والزمان اللذين يعينهما. 2- ويحضر الدائنون الجمعية بأنفسهم او بوكلاء مفوضين كتابة فى الصلح. 3- ويدعى المفلس الى حضور الجمعية ، ولا يجوز له ان ينيب عنه غيره الا لاسباب جدية يقبلها قاضى التفليسة. مادة 664 1- يقدم أمين التفليسة تقريراً الى جمعية الصلح مشتملاً على حالة التفليسة وما تم بشأنها من إجراءات ، ومقترحات المفلس فى الصلح ورأى امين التفليسة فى الصلح ورأى أمين التفليسة فى هذه المقترحات. 2- ويتلى تقرير أمين التفليسة فى جميعة الصلح ويسلم موقعا منه الى قاضى التفليسة وتسمع اقوال المفلس إن حضر ويحرر قاضى التفليسة محضراً بما تم فى الجمعية. مادة 665 1- لا يقع الصلح الا بموافقة أغلبية الدائنين الذين قبلت ديونهم نهائياً أو مؤقتاً بشرط أن يكونوا حائزين لثلثى قيمة هذه الديون، ولا يحسب فى هاتين الأغلبيتين الدائنون الذين لم يشتركوا فى التصويت كما لا تحسب ديونهم. 2- ولا يجوز التصويت على الصلح بالمراسلة. مادة 666 1- لا يجوز لزوج المفلس ولاقاربه الى الدرجة الثانية الاشتراك فى مداولات الصلح او التصويت على شروطه. 2- واذا نزل أحد هؤلاء الدائنين المشار إليهم فى المادة السابقة عن دينه الى الغير بعد صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس فى يجوز للمتنازل اليه الاشتراك فى مداولات الصلح أو التصويت عليه. مادة 667 1- لا يجوز للدائنين أصحاب التأمينات العينية المقررة على أموال المفلس الاشتراك فى التصويت على الصلح بديونهم المضمونة بالتأمينات المذكورة الا اذا نزلوا عن هذه التأمينات مقدماً ويجوز ان يكون التنازل مقصوراً على جزء من التأمين بشرط الا يقل عما يقابل ثلث الدين، ويذكر التنازل فى محضر الجلسة. 2- اذا اشترك احد الدائنين المذكورين فى الفقرة السابقة فى التصويت على الصلح دون أن يصرح بالتنازل عن تأمينه كله أو بعضه اعتبر ذلك تنازلاً عن التأمين بأجمعه. 3- وفى جميع الأحوال لا يكون التنازل عن التأمين نهائياً الا اذا تم الصلح وصدقت عليه المحكمة. 4- واذا ابطل الصلح عاد التأمين الذى شمله التنازل مادة 668 1- يوقع محضر الصلح فى الجلسة التى تم فيها التصويت عليه والا كان لاغياً. 2- واذا لم تتوافر احدى الاعلبيتين المنصوص عليها فى المادة 665 من هذا القانون تأجلت المداولة مرة واحدة لمدة عشرة أيام. 3- ويجوز للدائنين الذين حضروا الاجتماع الأول أو كانوا ممثلين فيه ووقعوا محضر الصلح الا يحضروا الاجتماع الثانى ، وفى هذه الحالة تبقى موافقتهم على الصلح فى الاجتماع الأول قائمة ونافذة فى الاجتماع الثانى الا اذا حضروا هذا الاجتماع وعدلوا عن موافقتهم السابقة أو عدلوها أو اذا ادخل المدين تعديلاً جوهرياً فى مقترحاته بشأن الصلح فى الفترة بين الاجتماعين. مادة 669 لا يجوز عقد الصلح مع مفلس حكم عليه بعقوبة الافلاس بالتدليس واذا بدأ التحقيق مع المفلس فى جريمة الافلاس بالتدليس وجب تأجيل النظر فى الصلح. مادة 670 لا يحول الحكم على المفلس بعقوبة الافلاس بالتقصير دون الصلح معه. واذا بدأ التحقيق فى جريمة الافلاس بالتقصير جاز للدائنين النظر فى الصلح أو تأجيل النظر فيه. مادة 671 1- يجوز ان يتضمن الصلح منح المدين أجلاً لوفاء الديون. كما يجوز ان يتضمن ابراءه من جزء من الدين. 2- ويجوز ان يعقد الصلح بشرط الوفاء اذا ايسر المدين خلال مدة تعين فى عقد الصلح، على الا يتجاوز خمس سنوات من تاريخ التصديق على الصلح. ولا تعتبر المدين قد أيسر الا اذا زادت قيمة موجوداته على ديونه بما يعادل عشرة فى المائة على الاقل. 3- وللدائنين ان يشترطوا تقديم كفيل أو اكثر لضمان تنفيذ شروط الصلح. مادة 672 1- يجوز لكل دائن له حق الاشتراك فى عمل الصلح ان يبلغ قاضى التفليسة كتابه بما لديه من اعتراض على الصلح واسبابه وذلك خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ التوقيع على محضر الصلح. 2- وعلى قاضى التفليسة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى الفقرقة السابقة ان يرسل محضر الصلح الى المحكمة اتى شهرت الافلاس للتصديق على الصلح، وذلك مع تقرير من القاضى عن حالة التفليسة ورأيه فى شروط الصلح وبيان بالاعتراضات التى قدمت على الصلح واسبابها. مادة 673 1- يقوم قبم كتاب المحكمة بإخطار المفلس والدائنين الذين قدموا اعتراضات على الصلح بتاريخ الجلسة التى حددت للنظر فى هذه الاعتراضات وفى طلب التصديق على الصلح. 2- وتفصل المحكمة فى الاعتراضات وفى طلب التصديق على الصلح بحكم واحد يكون نهائياً سواء أكان بقبول التصديق على الصلح أم برفض التصديق عليه. 3- ويجوز للمحكمة ان ترفض التصديق على الصلح ولو لم يقدم بشأنه أى اعتراض وذلك اذا وجدت اسباب تتصل بالمصلحة العامة أو كانت مصلحة الدائنين تبرر ذلك. 4- وتعين المحكمة فى حكم التصديق على الصلح مراقباً أو أكثر للاشراف على تنفيذ شروط الصلح. 5- واذا رفضت المحكمة الاعتراض على الصلح جاز لها الحكم على المعترض بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه اذا تبين أنه تعمد تأخير وقوع الصلح. مادة 674 تسرى شروط الصلح على الدائنين الذين تتألف منهم جماعة الدائنين ولو لم يشتركوا فى اجراءات الصلح أو اشتركوا فيها ولم يوافقوا عليه. مادة 675 1- يشهر الحكم الصادر بالتصديق على الصلح بالكيفية التى يشهر بها حكم الافلاس. ويشتمل الملخص الذى ينشر فى الصحف على اسم المدين وموطنه ورقم قيده فى السجل التجارى وتاريخ حكم التصديق على الصلح وملخص بأهم شروط الصلح. 2- وعلى أمين التفليسة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور الحكم بالتصديق على الصلح قيد ملخصه باسم مراقب الصلح بوصفه نائباً عن الدائنين فى كل مكتب للشهر العقارى يقع فى دائرته عقار للمفلس، ويترتب على هذا القيد انشاء رهن على العقارات المذكورة لضمان حقوق الدائنين الذين يسرى عليهم الصلح ما لم يتفق فى الصلح على غير ذلك. ويوقم المراقب بشطب الرهن بعد تنفيذ شروط. 3- وكذلك يجب على أمين التفليسة خلال الميعاد المذكور فى الفقرة السابقة قيد ملخص حكم التصديق على الصلح باسم المراقب بوصفه المفلس وفى كل مكتب للسجل المذكور يكون للمفلس فى دائرته فرع أو مكتب أو كالة. ويترتب على هذا القيد إنشار رهن على المتجر لضمان حقوق الدائنين الذين يسرى عليهم الصلح ما لم يتفق فى الصلح على غير ذلك. ويقوم المراقب بشطب الرهن بعد تنفيذ شروط الصلح. وتسرى فى شأن هذا الرهن الأحكام الخاصة برهن المتجر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 676 1- فيما عدا سقوط الحقوق المشار اليها فى المادة 588 من هذا القانون تزول جميع آثار الافلاس بصدور حكم التصديق على الصلح. 2- وعلى أمين التفليسة ان يقدم الى المفلس حساباً ختامياً وتحصل مناقشة هذا الحساب بحضور قاضى التفليسة. 3- تنتهى مهمة امين التفليسة ويستلم المفلس أمواله ودفاتره وأوراقه منه بموجب ايصال. ولا يكون أمين التفليسة مسولاً عن هذه الاشياء اذا لم يستلمها المفلس خلال سنة من تاريخ اقرار الحساب الختامى. 4- ويحرر قاضى التفليسة محضراً بجميع ما تقدم. واذا قام نزاع فصل فيه. مادة 677 1- يبطل الصلح اذا صدر بعد التصديق عليه حكم بادانه المفلس فى احدى جرائم الافلاس بالتدليس. 2- وكذلك يبطل الصلح اذا ظهر بعد التصديق عليه تدليس ناشى عن اخفاء موجودات المفلس او المبالغة فى ديونه. وفى هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون طلب ابطال الصلح خلال ستة أشهر من اليوم الذى يظهر فيه التدليس والا كان الطلب غير مقبول، وفى جميع الأحوال لا يكون طلب ابطال الصلح مقبولاً اذا قدم بعد انقضاء سنتين من تاريخ التصديق على الصلح. 3- يترتب على ابطال الصلح براءة ذمة الكفيل الذى يضمن تنفيذ شروطه. 4- تختص المحكمة التى اصدرت حكم شهر الافلاس بنظر دعوى ابطال الصلح. مادة 678 اذا بدأ التحقيق مع المفلس فى جريمة الافلاس بالتدليس بعد التصديق على الصلح او اذا اقيمت عليه الدعوى الجنائية فى هذه الجريمة بعد التصديق على الصلح. جاز للمحكمة التى أصدرت حكم شهر الافلاس بناء على طلب النيابة العامة او كل ذى مصلحة،، أن تأمر باتخاذ ما تراه من تدابير للمحافظة على اموال المدين، وتلغى هذه التدابير بحكم القانون. اذا تقرر حفظ التحقيق او تقرر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى أو حكم ببراءة المفلس. مادة 679 1- اذا لم يقم المفلس بتنفيذ شروط الصلح جاز طلب فسخه من المحكمة التى أصدرت حكم شهر الافلاس. 2- ولا يترتب على فسخ الصلح براءة ذمة الكفيل الذى يضمن تنفيذ شروطه، ويجب تكليف هذا الكمفيل بحضور الجلسة التى ينظر فيها طلب فسخ الصلح. مادة 680 1- تعين المحكمة فى الحكم الصادر ببطلان الصلح أو فسخه قاضياً للتفليسة وأميناً لها، وللمحكمة ان تأمر بوضع الاختام على اموال المفلس. 2- وعلى امين التفليسة خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ صدور الحكم ببطلان الصلح أو بفسخه أن ينشر ملخص هذا الحكم فى صحيفة يومية يعينها قاضى التفليسة. 3- ويقوم امين التفليسة بحضور القاضى أو من يندبه لذلك، بعمل جرد تكميلى لأموال المفلس ويضع ميزانية اضافية. 4- ويدعو امين التفليسة الدائنين الجدد لتقديم مستندات ديونهم لتحقيقها وفقاً لاجراءات تحقيق الديون. 5- وتحقق فوراً الديون الجديدة دون ان يعاد تحقيق الديون التى سبق قبولها ومع ذلك يجب استبعاد الديون التى دفعت بكاملها وتخفيض الديون التى دفع جزء منها. مادة 681 1- التصرفات الحاصلة من المدين بعد التصديق على الصلح وقبل ابطاله أو فسخه تكون نافذة فى حق الدائنين ، ولا يجوز لهم طلب عدم نفاذهم فى حقهم الا طبقاً للاحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادة 237 من القانون المدنى. 2- تسقط دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابق بمضى سنتين من تاريخ ابطال الصلح او فسخه. مادة 682 1- تعود الى الدائنين بعد ابطال الصلح أو فسخه ديونهم كاملة وذلك بالنسبة الى المفلس فقط. 2- ويشترك هؤلاء الدائنون في جماعة الدائنين بديونهم الاصلية كاملة إذا لم يكونوا قد قبضوا شيئا من القدر الذي تقرر لهم في الصلح وإلا وجب تخفيض ديونهم الاصلية بنسبة ما حصوا علية من القدر المذكور . 3- تسري الاحكام المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين في حالة شهر افلاس المدين مرة اخري قبل ان يصدر حكم بابطال الصلح او بفسخة . *3- الصلح مع التخلي عن الاموال* 

مادة 683 1- يجوز ان يعقد الصلح علي ان يتخلي المدين عن امواله كلها او بعضها لبيعها وتوزيع ثمنها علي الدائنين . 2- يتبع فيما يتعلق بشروط هذا الصلح واثاره وابطالة وفسخة الاحكام الخاصة بالصلح القضائي ومع ذلك يظل المدين ممنوعا من التصرف في الاموال التي تخلي عنها وادارتها . 3- تباع الاموال التي يتخلي عنها المدين ويوزع ثمنها طبقا للقواعد المقررة لبيع وتوزيع أموال المفلس في حالة الاتحاد . 4- اذا كان الثمن الناتج عن بيع الاموال التي تخلي عنها المدين يجاوز الديون المطلوبة منه وجب رد المقدار الزائد إلية . 5- اتحاد الدائنين 6- مادة 684 يصير الدانون في حالة بحكم القانون في الحالات الاتية : أ‌- إذا لم يطلب المدين الصلح . ب‌- إذا طلب المدين الصلح ورفضة الدائنون او رفضت المحكمة التصديق علية . ج- إذا حصل المدين علي الصلح ثم ابطل . مادة 685 1- يدعو قاضي التفليسة الدائنين إثر قيام حالة الاتحاد للمداولة في شئون التفليسة والنظر في ابقاء امين التفليسة أو تغيرة . ويسمي في هذه المرحلة امين الاتحاد وللدائنين اصحاب التأمينات اصحاب التأمينات العينية المقررة علي اموال المفلس الاشتراك في هذه المداولات والتصويت دون ان يترتب علي ذلك سقوط تأميناتهم . 2- إذا قررت اغلبية الدائنين الحاضرين تغير أمين التفليسة وجب علي قاضي التفليسة غيرة فورا . 3- علي امين التفليسة السابق ان يقدم إلي امين الاتحاد في الميعاد الذي يعينه قاضي التفليسة وبحضورة حسابا عن ادارته ويخطر المدينبميعات تقديم الحساب . مادة 686 1- يؤخذ رأي الدائنين خلال الاجتماع المنصوص علية في المادة السابقة في امر تقرير اعانة من أموال التفليسةت للمفلس أو لمن يعولهم . 2- إذا وافقت اغلبية الدائنين الحاضرين علي تقرير الاعانة للمفلس او لمن يعولهم وجب علي قاضي التفليسة ، وبعد اخذ رأي امين الاتحاد ورأي المراقب ، تعيين مقدار الاعانة . 3- ويجوز لأمين الاتحاد ، دون غيره الطعن أمام المحكمة في قرار قاضي التفليسة بتعيين مقدار الإعانة ، وفي هذه الحالة يصرف نصف الإعانة لمن تقررت له إلي حين الفصل في الطعن . مادة 687  1- لا يجوز لأمين الأتحاد الاستمار في تجارة المدين ولو كان مأذونا في ذلك من قبل إلا بعد الحصول علي تفويض يصدر بأغلبية تمثل ثلاثة أرباع الدائنين عددا ومبلغا ، ويجب أن يعين في التفويض مدته وسلطة أمين الاتحاد والمبالغ التي يجوز له استيقاؤها تحت يده لتشغيل التجارة . 2- ولا يجوز تنفيذ التفويض بالاستمار في التجارة إلا بعد تصديق قاضي التفليسة عليه . 3- وإذا نشأت عن الاستمرار في التجارة التزمات تزيد علي أموال الاتحاد كان الدائنون الذين وافقوا علي الاستمرار في التجارة مسئولين في أموالهم الخاصة ودون تضامن بينهم عن الزيادة بشرط أن تكون ناشئة عن أعمال تدخل في حدود التفويض الصادر منهم وتكون مسئولية كل دائن بنسبة دينه . مادة 688  1- لأمين الاتحاد بيع منقولات المفلس ومتجره واستيفاء ما له من حقوق أما بيع عقارات فيجب أن يتم بإذن من قاضي التفليسة . 2- إذا لم يكن قد بدئ في التنفيذ علي عقارات المفلس قبل قيام حالة الاتحاد كان لأمين الاتحاد دون غيره حق التنفيذ عليها ، ويجب عليه البدء في ذلك خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لقيام حالة الاتحاد ما لم يأمر قاضي التفليسة بتأجيل التنفيذ . 3- ويجوز لأمين الاتحاد الصلح وقبول التحكيم في جميع حقوق المفلس بشرط مراعاة المنصوص عليها في المادة 644 من هذا القانون . مادة 689  1- يجري بيع منقولات المفلس بالكيفية التي يعينها قاضي التفليسة . 2- ويجري بيع العقارات وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بشأن بيع عقار المفلس . 3- ولا يجوز لأمين الاتحاد بيع موجودات التفليسة دفعة مقابل مبلغ إجمالي إلا بعد استئذان قاضي التفليسة . 4- يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة الطعن في قرار قاضي التفليسة بشأن تعيين كيفية بيع منقولات المفلس أو الإذن ببيع أمواله دفعة واحدة مقابل مبلغ إجمالي ، ويترتب علي الطعن وقف تنفيذ القرار إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة بغير ذلك . مادة 690  1- يودع أمين الاتحاد المبالغ الناتجة عن بيع أموال المفلس خزانة المحكمة أو بنكا يعينه قاضي التفليسة وذلك في يوم العمل التالي للتحصيل علي الأكثر . 2- ويقدم أمين الاتحاد إلي قاضي التفليسة بيانا شهريا عن حالة التصفية ومقدار المبالغ المودعة ولا يجوز سحب هذه المبالغ إلا بأمر من قاضي التفليسة أو بشيك يوقعه القاضي وأمين الاتحاد . مادة 691  1- تستنزل من المبالغ الناتجة عن بيع أموال المفلس الرسوم ومصاريف إدارة التفليسة وديون دائني جماعة الدائنين والإعانات المقررة للمفلس ولمن يعولهم ، والمبالغ المستحقة للدائنين الممتازين ، ويوزع الباقي بين الدائنين بنسبة ديونهم المحققة . 2- وتجنب حصة الديون المتنازع فيها والديون التي قبلت مؤقتا وتحفظ حتى يفصل في شأنها . مادة 692  يأمر قاضي التفليسة باجراء التوزيعات بين الدائنين ويعين مقدار المبلغ الذي يوزع ، وعلي أمين الاتحاد إخطار الدائنين بذلك ولقاضي التفليسة عند الاقتضاء أن يأمر بنشر قرار التوزيع في صحيفة يومية يعينها . مادة 693  1- لا يجوز لأمين الاتحاد الوفاء بحصة الدائن في التوزيعات إلا إذا قدم الدائن سند الدين مؤشرا عليه بتحقيقه وقبوله ويؤشر علي سند الدين بالمبالغ المدفوعة . 2- وإذا تعدز علي الدائن تقديم سند الدين جاز لقاضي التفليسة أن يأذن بدفع دينه بعد التحقق من قبوله . 3- وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يعطي الدائن مخالصة علي قائمة التوزيع . مادة 694  إذا انقضت ستة اشهر من تاريخ قيام حالة الاتحاد دون إنجاز التصفية وجب علي أمين الاتحاد أن يقدم إلي قاضي التفليسة تقريرا عن حالة التصفية وأسباب التأخير في إنجازها ويرسل القاضي التقرير إلي الدائنين مع دعوتهم للإجتماع لمناقشة ، ويكون الإجراء كذلك كلما انقضت ستة أشهر دون أن ينجز أمين الاتحاد أعمال التصفية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 695  1- يقدم أمين الاتحاد الإنتهاء من أعمال التصفية حسابا ختاميا إلي قاضي التفليسة ويرسل القاضي هذا الحساب إلي الدائنين مع دعوتهم للإجتماع لمناقشته ، ويخطر المفلس بهذا الاجتماع وله حضوره . 2- وينحل الاتحاد وتعتبر التفليسة منتهية بحكم القانون بعد المصادقة علي الحساب المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة . 3- ويكون أمين الاتحاد مسئولا لمدة سنة من تاريخ انتهاء التفليسة عن الدفاتر والمستندات والوراق المسلمة إليه . مادة 696  يعود إلي كل دائن بعد انتهاء حالة الاتحاد الحق في التنفيذ علي المدين للحصول علي الباقي من دينه ، ويعتبر قبول الدين في التفليسة بمثابة حكم نهائي فيما يتعلق بهذا التنفيذ . *الفصل السادس:الإجراءات المختصرة*

مادة 697  إذا تبين بعد جرد أموال المفلس أن قيمتها لا تزيد علي خمسين آلف جنية جاز لقاضي التفليسة من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء علي طلب من أمين التفليسة أو أحد الدائنين أن يأمر بالسير في إجراءات التفليسة وفقا لأحكام الإفلاس المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب معدلة كما يلي . 1- تخفض إلي النصف المواعيد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولي من المادة 649 والمادة 651 والفقرة الثانية من المادة 652 والفقرة الثالثة من المادة 653 والمادة 654 والفقرة الثالثة من المادة 655 من هذا القانون . 2- تكون جميع قرارات قاضي التفليسة غير قابلة لطعن فيها . 3- لا يعين مراقب التفليسة . 4- في حالة المنازعة في الديون عند تحقيقها يدعي الدائنون للمداولة في الصلح خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ الإنتهاء من الفصل في المنازعة . 5- يكون الصلح نافذا بمجرد الموافقة عليه في اجتماع الدائنين ويجب أن يصدق عليه قاضي التفليسة في هذا الاجتماع ولا يقبل أي اعتراض عليه . 6- لا يغير أمين التفليسة عند قيام حالة الاتحاد . 7- لا يجري إلا توزيع واحد علي الدائنين بعد الإنتهاء من بيع أموال التفليسة . *الفصل السابع:لإفلاس الشركات*

مادة 698  تسري علي إفلاس الشركات الأحكان المذكورة في هذا الباب والقواعد التالية مادة 699  1- فيما عد شركات المحاصة ، تعد في حالة إفلاس كل شركة إتخذت أحد الشكال المنصوص عليها في قانون الشركات إذا توقفت عن دفع ديونها أثر اضطراب أعمالها المالية ، ويلزم شهر إفلاسها بحكم يصدر ذلك . 2- ويجوز شهر إفلاس الشركة ولوكانت في دور التصفية . مادة 700  1- لا يجوز للمثل القانوني للشركة أن يطلب شهر إفلاسها إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن بذلك من أغلبية الشركاء أو من الجمعية العامة حسب الأحوال . 2- تقدم الصحيفة المشار إليه في المادة 552 من هذا القانون إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها المركز الرئيسي للشركة فإذا كان هذا المركز موجودا خارج مصر وجب تقديم الصحيفة إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة التي يقع في دائراتها مركز الإدارة المحلي . 3- ويجب أن تشتمل الصحيفة علي اسماء الشركاء المتضامنين الحاليين والذين خرجوا من الشركة بعد توقفها عن الدفع مع بيان موطن كل شريك متضامن وجنسيته وتاريخ شهر خروجه من الشركة في السجل التجاري . مادة 701   1- يجوز لدائن الشركة طلب شهر إفلاسها ولو كان شريكا فيها ، أما الشركاء غير الدائنين فلا يجوز لهم بصفتهم الفردية طلب شهر إفلاس الشركة . 2- إذا طلب الدائن شهر إفلاس الشركة ، وجب اختصام كافة الشركاء المتضامنين . مادة 702  يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء علي طلب الشركة أن تؤجل النظر في شهر إفلاسها لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر إذا كان من المحتمل دعم مركزها المالي أو إذا اقتضت مصلحة الاقتصاد القومي ذلك وللمحكمة أن تأمر باتخاذ ما تراه من تدابير للمحافظة علي موجودات الشركة . مادة 703  1- إذا شهر إفلاس الشركة وجب شهر إفلاس جميع الشركاء المتضامنين فيها ، ويشمل شهر الإفلاس الشريك المتضامنين الذي خرج من الشركة بعد توقفها عن الدفع إذا طلب شهر إفلاس الشركة قبل انقضاء سنة من تاريخ شهر خروج الشريك في السجل التجاري . 2- وتقضي المحكمة بحكم واحد بشهر إفلاس الشركة والشركاء المتضامنين ولولم تكن مختصة بشهر إفلاس هؤلاء الشركاء . 3- وتعين المحكمة لتفليسة الشركة وتفليسات الشركاء المتضامنين قاضيا واحدا وأمينا واحدا أو أكثر ، ومع ذلك تكون كل تفليسة مستقلة عن غيرها من التفليسات من حيث موجوداتها وخصومها وإداراتها وتحقيق ديونها وكيفية انتهائها . مادة 704  1- إذا طلب شهر إفلاس الشركة جاز للمحكمة أن تقضي أيضا بشهر إفلاس كل شخص قام تحت ستار هذه الشركة بأعمال تجارية لحسابة الخاص وتصرف في أموال الشركة كما لو كانت أمواله الخاصة . 2- وإذا تبين أن موجودات الشركة لا تكفي لوفاء 20% علي الأقل من ديونها ، جاز للمحكمة بناء علي طلب قاضي التفليسة أن تقضي بالزام أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو المديرين كلهم أو بعضهم بالتضامن بينهم أو بغير تضامن بدفع ديون الشركة كلها أو بعضها إلا إذا أثبتوا أنهم بذلوا في تدبير شئون الشركة عناية الرجل الحريص . 3- ويجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء علي طلب قاضي التفليسة بإسقاط الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادة 588 من هذا القانون عن أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة أو مديريها الذين ارتكبو أخطاء جسيمة أدت إلي اضطراب أعمال الشركة وتوقفها عن الدفع . مادة 705  يقوم الممثل القانوني عن الشركة التي شهر إفلاسها مقامها في كل أمر يستلزم فيه القانون أخذ رأي المفلس أو حضوره ، وعليه الحضور أمام قاضي التفليسة أو امينها متى طلب منه ذلك والإدلاء بما يطلب من معلومات أو إيضاحات . مادة 706  يجوز لأمين التفليسة بعد استئذان قاضي التفليسة أن يطالب الشركاء بدفع الباقي من حصصهم في رأس المال ولو لم يحل ميعاد استحقاقه ،، ولقاضي التفليسة أن يأمر بقصر هذه المطالبة علي القدر اللازم لوفاء ديون الشركة . مادة 707  لا تخضع سندات القرض التي أصدرتها الشركة لإجراءات تحقق الديون ، وتقبل هذه السندات بقيمتها الإسمية بعد استنزال ما تكون .الشركة قد دفعته منها ، وإذا اشترط إداء مكافاة عند الوفاء بسند القرض وجب قبول السند بقيمته الإسمية مضافا إليها الجزء الذي استحق من المكأفاة حتى صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس . مادة 708  1- توضع مقترحات الصلح بموافقة أغلبية الشركاء أو الجمعية العامة علي حسب الأحوال . 2- ويتولي الممثل القانوني عن الشركة تقديم مقترحات الصلح في جميعة الدائنين . مادة 709  إذا كان الصلح خاصا بشركة أصدرت سندات قرضص تجاوز قيمتها ثلث مجموع ديونها فلا يجوز منحها الصلح إلا إذا وافقت علي شروطه الجمعية العامة لجماعة مالكي هذه السندات ، وتؤجل دعوة الدائنين إلي الاجتماع للمداولة في الصلح إلي أن تصدر تلك الموافقة . مادة 710   1- إذا انتهت تفليسة الشركة بالاتحاد وتم الصلح مع واحد أو أكثر من الشركاء المتضامنين فلا يجوز تخصيص أموال الشركة لوفاء بشروط هذا الصلح أو لضمان تنفيذها ، ويبرأ الشريك الذي حصل علي الصلح من التضامن . 2- وإذا تم الصلح مع الشركة وانتهت تفليسات الشركاء المتضامنين بالاتحاد استمرت الشركة قائمة إلا إذا كان موضوع الصلح هو التخلي عن جميع أموالها . 3- وإذا انتهت تفليسة الشركة وتفليسات الشركاء بالصلح اعتبر كل صلح مستقلا عن غيره ولا تسري شروطه إلا علي دائني التفليسة الخاصة به . مادة 711  لا تحل الشركة بانتهاء تفليستها بالاتحاد ، ومع ذلك يجوز حل هذه الشركة إذا تبين أن ما بقي موجوداتها بعد تصفية الاتحاد لا يكفي لمتابعة أعمالها علي وجه مجد . *الفصل الثامن:رد الاعتبار التجاري*

مادة 712  فيما عدا حالة الإفلاس بالتدليس تعود بحكم القانون جميع الحقوق التي سقطت عن المفلس طبقا للمادة 588 من هذا القانون بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء التفليسة . مادة 713  يجب الحكم برد الاعتبار إلي المفلس ولو لم ينقض الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة إذا أوفي في جميع ديونه من أصل ومصاريف وعوائد مدة لا تزيد علي سنتين . وإذا كان المفلس شريكا متضامنا في شركة حكم بشهر إفلاسها فلا يرد إليه اعتباره وجوبا إلا إذا أوفي جميع ديون الشركة من أصل ومصاريف وعوائد مدة لا تزيد علي سنتين ., مادة 714  يجوز الحكم برد الاعتبار إلي المفلس ولو لم ينقض الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 712 من هذا القانون في الحالتين الآتيتين : 1- إذا حصل المفلس علي صلح من دائنيه ونفذ شروطه ويسري هذا الحكم علي الشريك المتضامن في شركة حكم بشهر إفلاسها إذا حصل هذا الشريك علي صلح خاص به ونفذ شروطه . 2- إذا أثبت المفلس أن الدائنين قد إبراوا ذمته من جميع الدائنين أو أنهم اجمعوا علي الموافقة علي رد اعتباره . مادة 715  إذا امتنع أحد الدائنين عن قبض دينه أو كان غائبا أو تعذر معرفة موطنه جاز إيداع خزانة المحكمة وتقوم شهادة الإيداع فيما يتعلق برد الاعتبار مقام التخالص . مادة 716  1- لا يرد الاعتبار إلي المفلس الذي صدر عليه حكم بالإدانة في أحدي جرائم الإفلاس بالتقصير إلا بعد تنفيذ العقوبة المحكموم بها أو صدور عفو عنها أو انقضائها بمضي المدة . 2- ولا يرد الاعتبار إلي المفلس الذي صدر عليه حكم بالإدانة في أحدي جرائم الإفلاس بالتدليس إلا بعد انقضاء مدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها أو صدور عفو عنها . 3- وفي جميع الأحوال المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين لا يجوز رد الاعتبار إلي المفلس إلا إذا كان قد وفي جميع الديون المطلوبة منه من أصل ومصاريف وعوائد مدة لا تزيد علي سنتين أو أجري تسوية بشأنها مع الدائنين . مادة 717  يرد الاعتبار إلي المفلس بعد وفاته بناء علي طلب أحد الورثة وذلك طبقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة . مادة 718  1- يقدم طلب رد الاعتبار مرفقا به المستندات المؤيدة له إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة التي اصدرت حكم شهر الإفلاس . 2- ويرسل قلم كتاب المحكمة فورا صورة من الطلب إلي النيابة طعامة . 3- وينشر ملخص الطلب في إحدي الصحف اليومية التي تصدر أو توزع في دائرة المحكمة علي نفقة المدين ، ويجب أن يشتمل هذا الملخص علي اسم المدين وتاريخ صدور حكم شهر الإفلاس وكيفية انتهاء التفليسة والتنبيه علي الدائنين بتقديم اعتراضاتهم إن كان لها مقتضي . مادة 719  تودع النيابة العامة قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تسلمها صورة طلب رد الاعتبار تقريرا يشتمل علي بيانات عن نوع الإفلاس والأحكام التي صدرت علي المفلس في جرائم الإفلاس أو المحاكمات أو التحقيقات الجارية معه في هذا الشأن . مادة 720  لكل دائن لم يستوف حقه أن يقدم اعتراضا علي طلب رد الاعتبار خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشر الطلب في الصحف ، ويكون الاعتراض بتقرير كتابي يقدم إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة مرفقا به المستندات المؤيدة له . مادة 721  يقوم قلم كتاب المحكمة بعد انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة بإخطار الدائنين الذين قدموا معارضات في طلب رد الاعتبار بتاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظر الطلب . مادة 722  1- تفصل المحكمة في طلب رد الاعتبار بحكم إنتهائي . 2- وغذا قضت المحكمة برفض الطلب فلا يجوز تقديمه من جديد إلا بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ صدور الحكم . مادة 723  إذا أجريت قبل الفصل في طلب رد الاعتبار تحقيقات مع المفلس بشأن أحدي جرائم الإفلاس أو اقيمت عليه الدعوى الجنائية بذلك وجب علي النيابة العامة إخطار المحكمة فورا وعلي المحكمة أن توقف الفصل في طلب رد الإعتبار حتى إنتهاء التحقيقات أو صدور الحكم النهائي في الدعوى الجنائية . مادة 724  إذا صدر علي المدين حكم بالإدانة في أحدي جرائم الإفلاس بعد صدور الحكم برد الاعتبار اعتبر هذا الحكم كأن لم يكن ، ولا يجوز للمدين الحصول بعد ذلك علي رد الاعتبار إلا بالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 716 من هذا القانون . *الفصل التاسع:الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس*

مادة 725  1- لكل تاجر يجوز شهر إفلاسه ولم يرتكب غشا أو خطأ لا يصدر عن التاجر العادي أن يطلب الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس إذا اضطربت أعماله المالية اضطرابا من شأنه أن يؤدي إلي توقفه عن الدفع . 2- وللتاجر الذي توقف عن دفع ديونه ولو طلب شهر إفلاسه أن يطلب الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس إذا توافرت فيه الشروط المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة وقدم طلب الصلح خلال الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 553 من هذا القانون . 3- وفيما عدا شركات المحاصة يجوز منح الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس لكل شركة توافرت فيها الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز منح هذا الصلح للشركة وهى في دور التصفية . مادة 726  1- لا يقبل طلب الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس إلا إذا كان الطالب قد زاول التجارة بصفة مستمرة خلال السنتين السابقتين علي تقديم الطلب وقام خلال هذه المدة بما تفرضه عليه الأحكام الخاصة بالسجل التجاري وبالدفاتر التجارية . 2- ولا يجوز للشركة طلب الصلح الواقي إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن بذلك من أغلبية الشركاء أو من الجمعية العامة علي حسب الأحوال . مادة 727  1- لمن آل إليهم المتجر بطريق الارث أو الوصية أن يطلبوا الصلح الواقي إذا قرروا الاستمرار في التجارة وكان التاجر قبل وفاته ممن يجوز لهم الحصول علي هذا الصلح . 2- ويجب أن يطلب الورثة او الموصي إليهم الصلح الواقي خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الوفاة وإذا لم يتفق الورثة أو الموصي إليهم جميعا علي طلب الصلح ، وجب علي المحكمة أن تسمع أقوال من عارض منهم في طلب الصلح ثم تفصل فيه وفقا لمصلحة ذوى الشأن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 728  لا يجوز للمدين أثناء تنفيذ الصلح أن يطلب منحه صلحا أخر . مادة 729  إذا قدم إلي المحكمة طلب شهر إفلاس المدين وطلب أخر بالصلح الواقي من الإفلاس ، فلا يجوز الفصل في طلب شهر الإفلاس إلا بعد الفصل في طلب الصلح . مادة 730  يقدم طلب الصلح الواقي إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بشهر الإفلاس يبين فيه أسباب اضطراب الأعمال ومقترحات الصلح وضمانات تنفيذها ، وإذا لم يتمكن الطالب من تقديم كل هذه البيانات أو بعضها وجب بيان أسباب ذلك . مادة 731  1- يرفق بطلب الصلح الواقي ما يأتي :- أ‌- الوثائق المؤيدة للبيانات المذكورة فيه . ب‌- شهادة من مكتب السجل التجاري تثبت قيام التاجر بما تفرضه الأحكام الخاصة بالسجل التجاري خلال السنتين السابقتين علي طلب الصلح . ج- شهادة من الغرفة التجارية تفيد مزاولة التجارة بصفة مستمرة خلال السنتين السابقتين علي طلب الصلح . د- صورة من الميزانية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر عن السنتين السابقتين علي طلب الصلح . هـ- بيان إحمالي بالمصروفات الشخصية في السنتين السابقتين علي طلب الصلح . و- بيان تفصيلي بالأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة وقيمتها التقريبية عند طلب الصلح . ز- بيان بأسماء الدائنين والمدينين وعناوينهم ومقدار حقوقهم أو ديونهم والتأمينات الضامنه لها . ح- ما يفيد إيداع مبلغ آلف جنية خزينة المحكمة علي ذمة مصروفات نشر ما يصدر من أحكام . 2- وإذا كان الطلب خاصا بشركة وجب أن يرفق به فضلا عن الوثائق المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة صورة من عقد الشركة ونظامها مصدقا عليها من مكتب السجل التجاري والوثائق المثبتة لصفة مقدم الطلب وصورة من قرار الشركاء أو الجمعية العامة بطلب الصلح وبيان بأسماء الشركاء المتضامنين وعناوينهم وجنسياتهم . 3- ويجب أن تكون تلك الوثائق مؤرخة وموقعة من طالب الصلح وإذا تعذر تقديم بعضها أو استيفاء بياناتها وجب أن يتضمن الطلب أسباب ذلك . مادة 732  1- للمحكمة التي تنظر في طلب الصلح أن تأمر باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة علي أموال المدين إلي حين الفصل في الطلب . 2- ويجوز للمحكمة أن تتخذ من الإجراءات ما يمكنها من الإحاطة بحالة المدين المالية وأسباب اضطرابها . 3- وتنظر المحكمة في طلب الصلح في غير علانية وعلي وجه الاستعجال وتفصل في الطلب بحكم انتهائي . مادة 733  يجب أن تقضي المحكمة برفض طلب الصلح الواقي في الأحوال الآتية : 1- إذا لم يقدم طالب الصلح الوثائق والبيانات المنصوص عليها في المادة 731 من هذا القانون أو قدمها ناقصة دون مسوغ . 2- إذا سبق الحكم علي التاجر بالإدانة في أحدي جرائم الإفلاس بالتدليس أو في جريمة التزوير أو السرقة أو النصب أو خيانة الأمانة أو إصدار شيك بدون مقابل وفاء أو اختلاس الأموال العامة ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره . 3- إذا اعتزل التجارة أو لجأ إلي الفرار . مادة 735  1- إذا قضت المحكمة بقبول الصلح الواقي ، وجب أن تأمر بافتتاح الإجراءات . 2- ويجب أن يتضمن الحكم ما يأتي : أ‌- ندب أحد قضاة المحكمة للإشراف علي إجراءات الصلح . ب‌- تعيين أمين أو أكثر لمباشرة إجراءات الصلح ومتابعتها . 3- ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر في حكم افتتاح إجراءات الصلح بأن يودع المدين خزانة المحكمة أمانة نقدية لمواجهة مصاريف الإجراءات ويجوز أن تقضي المحكمة بإلغاء إجراءات الصلح أو بوقفها إذا لم يودع المدين الأمانة في الميعاد الذي عينته . مادة 736  يعين أمين الصلح من بين الأشخاص المرخص لهم في مزاولة مهنة أمين التفليسة . وتسري في هذا الشأن الحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 573 من هذا القانون . مادة 737  تسري علي القرارات التي يصدرها القاضي المشرف علي الصلح الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادتين 578،580 من هذا القانون . مادة 738  1- يخطر قلم الكتاب أمين الصلح بالحكم الصادر بتعيينه فور صدوره . 2- ويقوم أمين الصلح خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ الإخطار بقيد الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح في السجل التجاري ونشر ملخصة مصحوبا بدعوة الدائنين إلي الاجتماع في صحيفة يومية يعينها القاضي المشرف . 3- وعلي أمين الصلح أن يرسل في الميعاد المذكور في الفقرة السابقة الدعوة إلي الاجتماع مرفقا بها مقترحات الصلح إلي الدائنين المعلومة عناوينهم . مادة 739  1- يقوم القاضي المشرف فور صدور الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح بقفل دفاتر المدين ووضع توقيعه عليها . 2- ويباشر أمين الصلح خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة إخطاره بصدور الحكم إجراءات الجرد بحضور المدين وكاتب المحكمة . مادة 740  1- يبقي المدين بعد صدور الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح قائما علي إدارة أمواله بإشراف أمين الصلح وله أن يقوم بجميع التصرفات العادية التي تقتضيها أعماله التجارية ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز الاحتجاج علي الدائنين بالتبرعات التي يجريها المدين بعد صدور الحكم المذكور . 2- ولا يجوز للمدين بعد صدور الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح أن يعقد صلحا أو رهنا من أي نوع او أن يجري تصرفا ناقلا للملكية لا تستلزمه أعماله التجارية العادية إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن من القاضي المشرف ، وكل تصرف يتم علي خلاف ذلك لا يحتج به علي الدائنين . مادة 741   1- توقف جميع الدعوى وإجراءات التنفيذ الموجهة إلي المدين بمجرد الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح أما الدعاوى المرفوعة من المدين وإجراءات التنفيذ التي باشرها فتبقي سارية مع إدخال أمين الصلح فيها . 2- ولا يجوز بعد صدور الحكم لافتتاح إجراءات الصلح التمسك قبل الدائنين بقيد الرهون وحقوق الامتياز والاختصاص المقررة علي أموال الميدن . مادة 742  لا يترتب علي صدور الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح حلول أجال الديون التي علي المدين أو وقف سريان عوائدها . مادة 743  إذا اخفي المدين بعد تقديم طلب الصلح جزاءا من أمواله أوأتلفه أو أجري بسوء نيه تصرفات ضارة بالدائنين أو تصرفات مخالفة لأحكام المادة 740 من هذا القانون تقضي المحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها بإلغاء إجراءات الصلح . مادة 744  1- علي جميع الدائنين ولو كانت ديونهم غير حالة أو مضمونة بتأمينات خاصة أو ثابتة بأحكام نهائية أن يسلموا أمين الصلح خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ نشر ملخص الحكم بقبول الصلح في الصحف مستندات ديونهم مصحوبة ببيان هذه الديون وتأميناتها أن وجدت ومقدارها مقومة بالعملة الوطنية علي أساس سعر الصرف المعلن لدي البنك المركزي بيعا أو اقفالا أو تحويلات أو بنكنوت إذا لم يوجد سعر تحويلات يوم صدور الحكم ، ويجوز إرسال البيان والمستندات إلي أين الصلح بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول . 2- ويكون الميعاد المذكور في الفقرة السابقة ثلاثين يوما بالنسبة إلي الدائنين المقيمين خارج مصر . 3- ولا يضاف إلي الميعاد المذكور في الفقرتين السابقتين ميعاد للمسافة . مادة 745  1- يضع أمين الصلح بعد إنتهاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 746 من هذا القانون قائمة بأسماء الدائنين الذين طلبوا الاشتراك في إجراءات الصلح وبيانا بمقدار كل دين علي حدة والمستندات التي تؤيده والتأمينات التي تضمنه أن وجدت وما يراه بشأن قبوله أو رفضه . 2- ولأمين الصلح أن يطلب من الدائن تقديم ايضاحات عن الدين أو تكملة مستنداته أو تعديل مقداره أو صفاته . مادة 746  1- علي أمين الصلح إيداع قائمة الديون قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال أربعين يوما علي الأكثر من تاريخ حكم افتتاح إجراءات الصلح ، ويجوز عند الاقتضاء إطالة هذا الميعاد بقرار من القاضي المشرف . 2- ويقوم أمين الصلح في اليوم التالي للإيداع بنشر بيان بحصول الإيداع في صحيفة يومية يعينها القاضي المشرف ، ويرسل أمين الصلح إلي المدين وإلي كل دائن نسخة من قائمة الديون وبيان المبالغ التي يري قبولها من كل دين . 3- ولكل ذي مصلحة الاطلاع علي القائمة المودعه قلم كتاب المحكمة . مادة 747   للمدين ولكل دائن ورد اسمه بقائمة الديون أن ينازع في الديون المدرجة بها خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ النشر في الصحف عن حصول الإيداع وتقدم المنازعة إلي قلم الكتاب ويجوز إرسالها بكتاب مسجل أو ببرقية أو بتلكس أو فاكس ، ولا يضاف إلي هذا الميعاد ميعاد للمسافة . مادة 748  1- يضع القاضي المشرف بعد انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة قائمة نهائية بالديون غير المتنازع عليها ويؤشر علي البيان الخاص بالدين بما يفيد قبوله ومقدار المقبول منه . 2- ويجوز للقاضي المشرف اعتبار الدين متنازعا عليه ولو لم تقدم بشأنه أية منازعة . 3- ويفصل القاضي المشرف في الديون المتنازع عليها خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ انقضاء ميعاد المنازعة . 4- ويخطر قلم كتاب المحكمة ذوي الشأن بميعاد الجلسة قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام علي الأقل ، كما يبلغهم القرار الصادر في المنازعة فور صدوره .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 749  1- يجوز الطعن أمام المحكمة في القرار الصادر من القاضي المشرف بقبول الدين أو رفضه ، ولا يترتب علي الطعن وقف إجراءات الصلح إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة بذلك . 2- ويجوز للمحكمة قبل الفصل في الطعن أن تأمر بقبول الدين مؤقتا بمبلغ تقدره ولا يجوز قبول الدين مؤقتا إذا اقيمت بشأنه دعوى جنائية . 3- وإذا كانت المنازعة علي الدين متعلقة بتأميناته وجب قبوله مؤقتا بوصفه دينا عاديا . مادة 750   لا يجوز أن يشترك في إجراءات الصلح الواقي الدائنون الذين لم يقدموا مستندات ديونهم في الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 744 من هذا القانون ولا الدائنون الذين لم تقبل ديونهم نهائيا أو مؤقتا . مادة 751  يعين القاضي المشرف بعد الإنتهاء من تحقيق الديون ميعادا لاجتماع الدائنين للمداولة في مقترحات الصلح ، وترسل الدعوة حضور هذا الاجتماع إلي كل دائن قبل دينه نهائيا أو مؤقتا ، ويجوز للقاضي المشرف أن يأمر بنشر الدعوة في صحيفة يومية يعينها . مادة 752  1- يودع أمين الصلح قلم كتاب المحكمة قبل الميعاد المعين لاجتماع الدائنين بخمسة أيام علي الأقل تقريرا عن حالة المدين المالية وأسباب اضطرابها وبيانا بأسماء الدائنين الذين لهم الحق في الاشتراك في الإجراءات الصلح ، ويجب أن يتضمن التقرير رأي أمين الصلح في الشروط التي اقترحها المدين للصلح . 2- ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يطلب من القاضي المشرف الإذن له بالاطلاع علي التقرير المذكور . مادة 753  1- يتولي القاضي المشرف رئاسة اجتماع الدائنين . 2- ويجوز للدائن أن يقيم عنه وكيلا في حضور الاجتماع ، ويجب أن يحضر المدين بنفسه ، ولا يجوز أن يقيم عنه وكيلا في الحضور بدلا منه إلا لعذر يقبله القاضي المشرف . 3- ولا تجوز المداولة في شروط الصلح إلا بعد تلاوة تقرير أمين الصلح المشار إليه في المادة السابقة ، ويجوز للمدين تعديل شروطه للصلح أثناء المداولة , مادة 754  1- لا يقع الصلح إلا بموافقة أغلبية الدائنين الذي قبلت ديونهم نهائيا أو مؤقتا بشرط أن يكونوا حائزين لثلثي قيمة هذه الديون ، ولا يحسب في هاتين الأغلبيتين الدائنون الذين لم يشتركوا في التصويت كما لا تحسب ديونهم . 2- وإذا كان الصلح خاصا بشركة أصدرت سندات قرض وجب مراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 709 من هذا القانون . مادة 755  1- يسري علي الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادة 666 من هذا القانون . 2- وتسري في شأن إشتراك الدائنين أصحاب التأمينات العينية في التصويت علي الصلح الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 667 من هذا القانون . مادة 756  1- يوقع الصلح الواقي في الجلسة التي تم فيها التصويت عليه وإلا كان لاغيا . 2- وإذا لم تتحقق إحدي الأغلبيتين المنصوص عليهما في المادة 754 من هذا القانون تأجلت المداولة عشرة أيام لا مهلة بعدها وتسري في هذه الحالة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 668 من هذا القانون . مادة 757  1- يحرر محضر بما تم في جلسة الصلح يوقعه القاضي المشرف وأمين الصلح والمدين والدائنون الحاضرين . 2- يجوز لكل دائن له الحق الاشتراك في مداولات الصلح أن يبلغ القاضي المشرف كتابة بما لديه من اعتراض علي الصلح وأسبابه وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ التوقيع علي محضر الصلح . 3- وعلي القاضي المشرف خلال سبعة أيام من انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة أن يرسل محضر الصلح إلي المحكمة التي \أصدرت الأمر بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح للتصديق عليه وذلك مع تقرير من القاضي عن حالة المفلس المالية وأسباب اضطراب أعماله وشروط الصلح وبيان باعتراضات التي قدمت علي الصلح وأسبابها . مادة 758  1- يقوم قلم كتاب المحكمة بتبليغ المدين والدائنين الذين قدموا اعتراضات علي الصلح بميعاد الجلسة التي حددت لنظر هذه الاعتراضات وطلب التصديق علي الصلح ، ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة حضور هذه الجلسة . 2- وتفصل المحكمة في الاعتراضات وفي طلب التصديق علي الصلح بحكم واحد يكون نهائيا سواء أكان بقبول التصديق علي الصلح برفض التصديق عليه . 3- يجوز للمحكمة أن ترفض التصديق علي الصلح ولو لم يقدم بشأنه أي اعتراض إذا وجدت أسباب تتصل بالمصلحة العامة أو بمصلحة الدائنين تبرر ذلك . 4- إذا رفضت المحكمة الاعتراض علي الصلح جاز لها الحكم علي المعترض بغرامة لا تقل عن آلف جنية ولا تزيد علي خمسة آلاف جنية إذا تبين أنه تعمد تأخير الصلح . مادة 759  1- يجوز أن يتضمن الصلح الواقي منح المدين آجالا لوفاء الديون كما يجوز أن يتضمن إبراء المدين من جزء من الدين . 2- ويجوز أن يعقد الصلح بشرط الوفاء إذا أيسر المدين خلال مدة تعين في شروط الصلح علي إلا تجاوز خمس سنوات من تاريخ التصديق علي الصلح ، ولا يعتبر المدين قد أيسر إلا إذا زادت موجوداته علي الديون المترتبة عليه بما يعادل عشرة في المائة علي الأقل . 3- وللدائنين أن يشترطوا تقديم ضمان عيني أو شخصي لتنفيذ شروط الصلح . مادة 760  1- يشهر الحكم الصادر بالتصديق علي الصلح الواقي للحكام المقررة لشهر حكم الإفلاس . 2- ويجب أن يشتمل الملخص الذي ينشر في الصحف علي إسم المدين وموطنه ورقم قيده في السجل التجاري والمحكمة التي صدقت علي الصلح وتاريخ حكم التصديق . مادة 761  1- يسري الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس بمجرد صدور الحكم بالتصديق عليه علي جميع الدائنين الذين تعتبر ديونهم عادية وفقا لأحكام الإفلاس ولو لم يشتركوا في إجراءاته أو لم يوافقوا علي شروطه . 2- ولا يفيد من الصلح الواقي المدينون المتضامنون مع المدين أو كفلاؤه في الدين ومع ذلك إذا وقع الصلح مع شركة أفادة من شروطه الشركاء المسئولون في جميع أموالهم عن ديون الشركة إلا إذا نص في عقد الصلح علي غير ذلك . 3- ولا يسري الصلح علي دين النفقة ولا علي الديون التي نشأت بعد صدور الحكم بافتتاح إجراءات الصلح . مادة 762  1- يجوز للمحكمة التي صدقت علي الصلح أن تمنح المدين بناء علي طلبه آجالا للوفاء بالديون التي لا يسري عليها الصلح بشرط إلا تجاوز الآجال التي تمنحها المحكمة الأجل المقرر في الصلح . 2- ولا يترتب علي التصديق علي الصلح حرمان المدين من الآجال التي تكون أبعد مدي من الأجل المقرر في الصلح . مادة 763  1- تأمر المحكمة في حكم التصديق علي الصلح بناء علي تقرير من القاضي المشرف باستبقاء أمين الصلح أو بتعيين رقيب من بين الدائنين أو من غيرهم لمراقبة تنفيذ شروط الصلح وإبلاغ المحكمة بما يقع من مخالفات لهذه الشروط . 2- يطلب الرقيب من المحكمة التي صدقت علي الصلح خلال عشرة أيام من الانتهاء من تنفيذ شروط الصلح الحكم بقفل الإجراءات ويشهر هذا الطلب بالكيفية المنصوص عليها في المادة 738 من هذا القانون . 3- ويصدر الحكم بقفل الإجراءات خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ النشر في الصحف ، ويقيد ملخصة في السجل التجاري . مادة 764  1- يبطل الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس إذا ظهر بعد التصديق عليه تدليس من جانب المدين ، ويعتبر تدليسا علي وجه الخصوص إخفاء الأموال واصطناع الديون وتعمد المبالغة في مقدارها . 2- يجب أن يطلب إبطال الصلح خلال ستة أشهر من اليوم الذي يظهر فيه التدليس وإلا كان الطلب غير مقبول وفي جميع الأحوال ل يكون الطلب مقبول إذا قدم بعد انقضاء سنتين من تاريخ صدور الحكم بالتصديق علي الصلح . 3- ولا يلزم الدائنون برد ما قبضوه من ديونهم قبل الحكم بإبطال الصلح . 4- ويترتب علي إبطال الصلح براءة ذمة الكفيل الذي يضمن تنفيذ شروطه . مادة 765 1- للمحكمة بناء علي طلب كل دائن تسري عليه شروط الصلح أن تقضي بفسخ الصلح في الأحوال الآتية : أ‌- إذا لم ينفذ المدين شروط الصلح كما اتفق عليها . ب‌- إذا تصرف المدين بعد التصديق علي الصلح تصرفا ناقلا لملكية متجره دون مسوغ مقبول . ج- إذا توفي المدين وتبين أنه لا ينتظر تنفيذ الصلح أو أتمام تنفيذه . 2- ولا يلزم الدائنون برد ما قبضوه من ديونهم قبل الحكم بفسخ الصلح . 3- ولا يترتب علي فسخ الصلح براءة ذمة الكفيل الذي يضمن تنفيذ شروطه ويجب تكليف بحضور الجلسة التي ينظر فيها طلب فسخ الصلح . مادة 766  1- يقدر القاضي المشرف علي الصلح أجر كل من أمين الصلح والرقيب إذا كان من غير الدائنين ويودع قرار القاضي في هذا الشأن في هذا الشأن قلم كتاب المحكمة في اليوم التالي لصدوره . 2- ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة الاعتراض علي القرار أمام المحكمة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الإيداع ، ويكون الحكم الصادر في الاعتراض .نهائيا . مادة 767   يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء علي تقرير من القاضي المشرف علي الصلح أن تأمر في الحكم بقفل إجراءات الصلح بصرف مكأفاة إجمالية للرقيب إذا كان من الدائنين وتبين أنه بذل في عمله جهدا غير عادي وكانت حالة المدين المالية تسمح بذلك . *الفصل العاشر:جرائم الإفلاس والصلح الواقي منه*

مادة 768  تسري في شأن جرائم التفالس الأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات . مادة 769   تسري في شأن جرائم الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس الأحكام الآتية : 1- يعاقب المدين بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا :- أ‌- أخفي بسوء نية كل أمواله أو بعضها أو غالي في تقديرها بقصد الحصول علي الصلح . ب‌- ترك بسوء نية دائنا بدين وهمي أو ممنوعا أو مغالي في دينه يشترك في مداولات الصلح والتصويت عليها أو مكنه من ذلك . ج- أغفل بسوء ذكر دائن في قائمة الدائنين . 2- يعاقب الدائن بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة إذا إشترك بسوء نية في مداولات الصلح والتصويت عليه وهو ممنوع من هذا الإشتراك أو كان دينه مغالي فيه أو قرر له المدين أو أي شخص أخر مزايا مقابل تصويته مع الصلح . 3- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر أمين الصلح الذي قدم أو أقر بسوء نية بيانات غير صحيحة عن حالة المدين . مادة 770  لا يترتب علي إقامة الدعوى الجنائية بالإفلاس بالتدليس أو بالتقصير أي تعديل في الأحكام الخاصة بالإجراءات التفليسة إلا إذا نص القانون علي غير ذلك . مادة 771  1- في حالة إقامة الدعوى الجنائية علي المفلس يجب علي أمين التفليسة أن يقدم للنيابة العامة أو للمحكمة كل ما تطلبه من وثائق أو مستندات أو معلومات أو أيضاحات تتعلق بالتفليسة . 2- وتبقي الوثائق والمستندات المذكورة أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة لدي النيابة العامة أو المحكمة وترد بعد إنتهاء التحقيق أو المحاكمة إلي أمين التفليسة أو إلي المدين أو ورثته علي حسب الأحوال . مادة 772  إذا كانت الجريمة تتعلق باتفاق عقده المدين أو أي شخص مع أحد الدائنين لمنح هذا الدائن مزايا خاصة مقابل التصويت علي الصلح جاز للمحكمة الجنائية أن تقضي من تلقاء ذاتها بإبطال هذا الاتفاق وبالزام الدائن برد ما استولي عليه بمقتضاه ولو صدر الحكم في الجريمة بالبراءة وللمحكمة ان تقضي أيضا بناء علي طلب ذوى الشأن بالتعويض عند الاقتضاء .

----------

